# Spice's Pregnancy/Foal Thread



## Kansas Spice Girl

Hello everyone! I know this is super early to be starting this but I simply couldn't wait any longer! It has been a long 7 months and with only 4 more to go I had to share my excitement with SOMEONE! So my mare Spice is currently 7 months pregnant. She was exposed to our on site stallion during may but didn't take,and was bred again April 10th-17th and was confirmed in foal 60 days later via blood test by our vet! Spice is a 14.1 solid dun, with a small star, and no socks, but lots of dun factor. The sires name is spirit and if you have ever seen the child's movie "Spirit Stallion of the Cimmaron" you know what he looks like ( hence his name) he is 15.2 solid buckskin, absolutely no white except for a microscopic strip on the inside of his right hind foot right along his hoof. Both Spice and Spirit are solid paints and are currently in the long process of registration through APHA! I am going to work on getting pictures up of both of them for you all to see. Spice is absolutely ginourmas its adorable but I feel so bad for her already... let me tell you its going to be a big foal. Shes only 7 months and she is already fed up I the little one. I'm just going to look at this as a head start for guessing the color/sex/due date and such! Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Oooops! Haha she was bred in April... didn't take then was bred again May 10th-17th. I got it switched around in the last comment!!!


----------



## NdAppy

So neither sire nor dam are registered at this point in time?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

No, but they will be before the foal drops so he/she can be registered! We are just waiting for the names to be approved.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

These are all of my mare Spice she is not pregnant in any of these photos ( shes just a big girl! haha) I will work on post pics of the Sire and current pics of Spice!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Quick update! I felt the baby move for the first time yesterday!!! I was just petting her belly and felt a nudge, I pressed both my hands against her side and he/sheb was just going crazy! It was a really cool experiance!


----------



## HorseTrance

Sounds like the foal is going to be a fiesty one ;P lol show pictures when the foal is born! Can't wait =]


----------



## SarahAnn

oh fun! I cant wait to watch the progress  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

HorseTrance said:


> Sounds like the foal is going to be a fiesty one ;P lol show pictures when the foal is born! Can't wait =]


If he/she is anything like their mother I am going to have my hands full


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SarahAnn said:


> oh fun! I cant wait to watch the progress  And welcome to the forum!


Thanks SarahAnn!


----------



## BellaMFT

I know what you mean about the excitement. My girl is only 6 months. I am so excited. 11 months seems like a life time. Your girl is beautiful.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Your girl's a beauty! Can't wait to see pics of the baby! You MUST post pics of daddy, too! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

This is the sire!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Welcome to the forum, that's gonna be one gorgeous foal!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

These are of him too! Hoping to get better ones up soon these were taken with my cellphone! 
Whattya guys think? Good combo? What are your guesses for the baby?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> These are of him too! Hoping to get better ones up soon these were taken with my cellphone!
> Whattya guys think? Good combo? What are your guesses for the baby?


 He's a nice looking boy!! What color of dun is your mare? She looks Grullo/Grulla to me. Here's a neat website you can check to see what color your foal will be by the parents colors. Link:
Color Calculator


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

BellaMFT said:


> I know what you mean about the excitement. My girl is only 6 months. I am so excited. 11 months seems like a life time. Your girl is beautiful.


That's so exciting! And yes it really does feel like a lifetime, but I know it will be worth the wait


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

HorseLovinLady said:


> He's a nice looking boy!! What color of dun is your mare? She looks Grullo/Grulla to me. Here's a neat website you can check to see what color your foal will be by the parents colors. Link:
> Color Calculator


I know she is very mousey for a dun but she is a bay/zebra dun. She has a lot of face webbing and shoulder shading too which makes look real dark! This will be her 2nd foal, her first one (bred to a palomino) is actually a really dark grulla!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Thanks to HorseLovinLady here is the color probability!


Offspring Color Probability

21.97% - Dunskin 21.97% - Buckskin 21.97% - Bay Dun 21.97% - Bay 1.56% - Red Dun 1.56% - Palomino 1.56% - Dunalino 1.56% - Chestnut 1.46% - Smoky Grullo 1.46% - Smoky Black 1.46% - Grullla


----------



## Ladybug2001

Welcome to the HorseForum for starters. With experience, you just cursed yourself to a long 4 months. I started my thread at 5 months and its been a forever long 3 months. 

Looks like your gonna have a pretty baby. Know what you want to do with it yet? Any specific training?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Welcome to the HorseForum for starters. With experience, you just cursed yourself to a long 4 months. I started my thread at 5 months and its been a forever long 3 months.
> 
> Looks like your gonna have a pretty baby. Know what you want to do with it yet? Any specific training?


 

Haha, ya your right I probably have! The only thing longer than the first seven months will be the last 4! 
Depending on what I get will decide how I train. I bred spice and spirit because they kind of balance each other out. Spice is very short in the back and stalky while spirit is tall and lanky. Most likely I will train western pleasure. But its up in the air! If I get some height I may see some English in my future!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

These pics are from her 6 months mark approx 180 days ( she is currently 7 months and 3 days)







Look at that BIG BELLY







These are shots from behind and in front showing how wide she is 



















Just happened to catch Spices first baby in this pic. ( Spice was bred to a Halflinger to get that barrel of a mare  )








so.... a penny for your thoughts?!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

oops sorry for the odd layout of those pictures! still trying to figure out this forum  I was just wondering if you think Spices size is average. I have been looking at a ton of pictures and from personal experiance she just seems big for only 7 months. ( Oh, and her first baby is the Grulla not the Chestnut)


----------



## Ladybug2001

She is huge, but I know every mare is different. Just like in humans. Id she she is about as big as my mare was at 6 months. Though Spice looks like a bigger broader mare to start with. Have you changed her feed since she has been pregnant? It might be the extra nutrients and lack of excersize if you stopped riding her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I haven't changed her feed yet I'm debating on if I am going to start her on a supplement, because she is on a very well balanced high oil feed. It doesn't have any molasses and it usually helps prevent hay belly's! She is such a stocky thick mare I'm afraid if I put her on a supplement she will gain too much weight. Ive read many articles online that say many people just put their mares on suppliment for the last 3-months when the foal develops the most. I rode her heavily all through the summer up to about 5 months. That's when she started to show major discomfort when I clinched the saddle. I slowed the riding down only walking and did it less often I didn't want to stop working with her all at once so we have been doing a lot of lungeing.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Id just say she is one of those mares that carry heavily. She's had a foal before? Was that under your care?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

That makes me feel much better! And yes and no for her being under my care. My friend owned her at the time. She bred one of her sorrel ponies to a reg. halflinger stud to find out her mare couldn't conceive. The stud owner said that since she already paid for the stud fee he would give her a free breeding so she bred Spice. After Lilly was born I started riding Spice for her, which turned into using her as my show horse, which turned into her just staying at my house which turned into Spice being that once in a life time horse for me!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Did you ever see her when she was pregnant before? If you did was she big like this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

I'm sorry, but in the recent pictures I am not seeing just a heavily pregnant mare, I am seeing a severely overweight mare (and the grulla is as well). She isn't just stocky. She isn't near looking like she currently does (pregnancy notwithstanding) in the pictures in the beginning of the thread... I would be seriously looking into the amounts that she is eating and change her diet. It is not healthy for an overweight mare to foal. It can cause some serious complications.


----------



## AlexS

Agreed Nd, I'd be very concerned about her weight if I were the owner, she has absolutely piled it on (unrelated to the pregnancy).


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I assure you Spice is very healthy. She does not get any grain or hay in the summer just pasture. We only feed grain about 4 months out of the year and they all get a specially mixed high oil feed. Since about September ( when I stopped riding her) she is walk/trot lunged 3 times a week for about half an hour to an hour. I took every precaution before spice was even bred. We had an equine vet do a full body evaluation and she has been completely okay'd. Spices dam was a registered QH by the name of ben marks lady... and unfortunately all her babies look like hippos  and excelled at halter when the bulldog/ranch type quarterhorse was preferred over the current tall and lanky. Thank you NdAppy for your genuine concern!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

The pictures I posted of pre pregnancy are from 2 summers ago but I will definately up her exercise. I love Spice with all my heart and wouldn't want to increase the negative odds!


----------



## Poseidon

Why is she on a high oil feed if you're not working her enough to burn off those extra calories? There is a huge difference between stocky, bulldog-type QHs and just an obese horse.


----------



## NdAppy

I agree with Po. I don't see your horse as stocky/bulldog type. If that is how she normally is then she would look that in the original pictures as well. In the first set of pics (page 1) I see a horse in good weight/good condition. The recent pics show me a horse that needs a food intervention...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I understand what you guys are saying and I don't want to argue with anyone really... quite a few of you have called her obese so I get it. I don't know what you want me to do... any pointers on what you would do differently? I'm actually really confused right now because this is normal Spice and I have never had any problems with her ever she is sound, never seen a shoe in her life except once when she got a stone bruise at a show. We get blood work yearly and not once has anything been out of place. I respect your opinions so keep em coming so by April we have a nice healthy foal on the ground with no problem!


----------



## NdAppy

What exactly and how much are you feeding her beside pasture?

And for pasture... I would look into getting her a grazing muzzle.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

3/4-1 bale a day split between 3 horses (3-4 flakes each) depending on how cold it is. And then she gets a half a scoop of grain. I just went out to the barn and the scoop we use is just a little over 1 quart so she gets about 3 cups a day. This is the ration she has always gotten. Whattya think?


----------



## DrumRunner

I want to know what in the world is in your grain if you're just giving her that much. My horses are on a free choice high quality round bale and are also getting good grain..My QH/TB mare is a little hard to keep weight on in the winter so she's getting a lot of feed and she's in really nice condition now but good Lord..Whatever you're feeding has to be some high fat stuff..Care to share?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I will give you the exact ingrediants when it stops down pouring outside  now do you see why I am so confused? Within the laast 3 hours I have convinced myself that I have been killing my pregnant mare by over feeding her. I feel terrible


----------



## DrumRunner

I do agree with NdAppy, she is rather..large..I don't think it's to the point of you're killing her though. Just cut back on her feed and I would definitely up her exercise a little. Do you buy the feed or mix it yourself?


----------



## NdAppy

I don't think you are killing her either.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ok it says:

10% Oil Horse Feed
A healthy protein, vitamin, and mineral supplement for all classes of horses.
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
crude protein....12%
crude fat 7%
crude fiber 8.5%
Calcium 0.2% - 0.7%
Phosphorous 0.4%
Salt 0.2% - 0.7%
Copper 40ppm
selenium 0.4 ppm
Zinc 120ppm
Vitamin a 3,800 IU/lb
Vitamin D3 450 IU/lb
vitamin e 45 IU/lb

Ingredients

Grain products, plant protein products, roughage products, Grain product, vegetable oil refinery lipids, vegetable oil, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, defluorinated phosphate, salt, brewers dried yeast, sodium bentonite, vitamin a supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, d-alpha tocopherol acetate, riboflavin supplemant, thiamine mononitrate, artificial flavors,l-lysine, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin k activity) , choline chloride, manganous oxide,magnesium oxide, iron oxide, ferrous sulfate, cobalt carbonate, copper sulfate, zinc oxide, potassium iodine, sodium selenite

We have 3 horses in the pasture Spice and Lilly they get 3-4 cups split into 2 meals and Chester gets a full scoop in the morn and a full scoop at night hes older and is not an easy keeper like the girls.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I buy this from a local company who mixes it themselves.


----------



## DrumRunner

I am jealous..It seems like a nice feed and it's obviously doing it's job. No driving that far for me to buy feed though.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

DrumRunner said:


> I am jealous..It seems like a nice feed and it's obviously doing it's job. No driving that far for me to buy feed though.


Its about an hour away but everyone in the area uses it so we just buy in bulk and pitch in a little gas money! How much should I drop the grain? And what about supplement? It was my original plan to put her on one for the last 3 months but now I don't thinks its really necassary?


----------



## DrumRunner

That's a question for your vet, not me....What is irritating is that it's only 3 cups, it's not like you have a whole lot to drop without just dropping her grain all together, and if she's used to it I wouldn't drop the grain all together this far in her pregnancy. I would probably drop to a cup or so of grain and cut back a little of her hay intake, up her exercise plan and maybe ask your vet about adding a mineral block to the pasture.


----------



## AlexS

I am one of the people who said that she is very overweight - but please don't feel terrible. 
I would have no idea with her pregnancy who to reduce her weight, so I think you'd be best talking to a vet. One of the other horses photoed with her, looks equally as heavy, so it would probably be money well spent to figure it out for all of your herd.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

AlexS said:


> I am one of the people who said that she is very overweight - but please don't feel terrible.
> I would have no idea with her pregnancy who to reduce her weight, so I think you'd be best talking to a vet.


Will do! Im going to call the vet tomorrow. But spice is due for the 7th month abortion strain of rhino vaccine anyway. I literally went outside today in the pouring rain and stared at her for like a half hour comparing her to those pics of her from 180 days. ( I'm a tad obsessive:shock: ) She doesn't look as good as page 1 pictures, but with taking into account she isn't being shown like she would be pre-pregnancy that makes sense. In the 180 day pics she hadnt been on the lungeing very long now that she has been I think it may have helped a little what do you think? I don't know.... haha I could be totally imagining it. 
this was taken today Which means approx 215 days. There's no doubt that she could afford to drop some more either way ( wont let me post the Pic on my kindle give me 5 min. I'm switching over to my laptop)


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Spice 215 days approx


----------



## Ladybug2001

That is a huge difference.. the way a camra is angled can take away or add pounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I tried getting the same side angle like I did for the 180 day pics.... to me in person I can see a difference, and that's why I was horrified when I went back and really looked at those 180 day pics.


----------



## DrumRunner

She looks WAY better in the last picture you posted..Huge difference. She's still a little chunky but nothing like the other pictures where she is turned out in the field..


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Spice 215 days approx





DrumRunner said:


> She looks WAY better in the last picture you posted..Huge difference. She's still a little chunky but nothing like the other pictures where she is turned out in the field..


******sigh***** huge breath of relief :happydance:


----------



## DrumRunner

Now I'm almost confused on what to tell you...If she truly looks like she does NOW in the last picture you posted I wouldn't change her feed much, just up her exercise. Even if it's just getting on bareback and walking her around for a while. It's some sort of "work out".


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Haha yay someone is feeling as completely confused as I am!!!! I will take and post some more pics of her tomorrow at different angles. I am definately going to up her excersise, because she is still chunky. And I guess that's all I can really do! Still it makes me wonder why shes fluctuating so much I may go ahead and get another set of bloodwork done that will at least tell me if she needs to be on a supplement.


----------



## DrumRunner

That sounds like the best thing to do. Just talk to you vet and she what s/he says about Spice's weight and what the best thing for you to do would be.


----------



## Druydess

Congrats Spice! I have 2 of my Arabians in foal and one is at 7 months as is yours, so I understand your excitement. She is a lovely mare and I hope all goes well with her delivery.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Druydess said:


> Congrats Spice! I have 2 of my Arabians in foal and one is at 7 months as is yours, so I understand your excitement. She is a lovely mare and I hope all goes well with her delivery.



Thankyou! Looks like we will both be driving ourselves crazy in the next 4 months!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Thankyou! Looks like we will both be driving ourselves crazy in the next 4 months!


At least y'all didn't start driving yourselves crazy with 6 months to go. ****.


----------



## BellaMFT

Ladybug2001 said:


> At least y'all didn't start driving yourselves crazy with 6 months to go. ****.


I so know what you mean. I have 5 months to go and I am going crazy. She hasn't even started to show yet but I still rub her belly almost every day.


----------



## Ladybug2001

BellaMFT said:


> I so know what you mean. I have 5 months to go and I am going crazy. She hasn't even started to show yet but I still rub her belly almost every day.


****. Since my insanity has begun three months have went by so far. Now with only 2 more left, its worse! Something for you guys to look forward to.


----------



## BellaMFT

Ladybug2001 said:


> ****. Since my insanity has begun three months have went by so far. Now with only 2 more left, its worse! Something for you guys to look forward to.


****. We all might end up in a padded room and a straight jacket before our mares give birth. :lol:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So... how active should the foal be at 7 months? Its to the point where her whole belly is rolling and moving! I can easily see it kicking... and can definately feel it. Never seen a foal so active this early... have any of you guys? Right now I'm worried that she actually took in April and had a false heat in May... that would make her 8 months rather than 7 but I just don't know! Could it be possible that its just going to be a big baby?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> So... how active should the foal be at 7 months? Its to the point where her whole belly is rolling and moving! I can easily see it kicking... and can definately feel it. Never seen a foal so active this early... have any of you guys? Right now I'm worried that she actually took in April and had a false heat in May... that would make her 8 months rather than 7 but I just don't know! Could it be possible that its just going to be a big baby?


 
Very good question. I know the foals can be quiet active as early as 6 months. Normaly depends on the foal and mare. Mares that have foaled before, aren't as tensed up and you can see the movement a lot easier. That is the mare part. The foal part, just as it states. Depends on the foal. Some foals kick to the max within the uterus, some do not. It is possible it could be a big foal, or a small one that just is active.

ETA- Personally, I find kicking to be a good sign. Lets you know the foal is healthy and alive in that huge stomach of our mares.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Does anyone know how to post a youtube video on here? i uploaded a vid of the baby moving on youtube, but i dont know how to put it on the thread...


----------



## Ladybug2001

Copu the direct link. Then when you go into edit there will be a globe with a paperclip on iit. It is tiny so look hard. I will pull up a small window with http qand such. Delete the http and paste your direct link.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl




----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Copu the direct link. Then when you go into edit there will be a globe with a paperclip on iit. It is tiny so look hard. I will pull up a small window with http qand such. Delete the http and paste your direct link.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Ladybug!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Anytime. 

That is so cool though. Tell Spice to be happy with how it moves right now... Lena would be the first to tell her it hurts when they really start kicking around.

Have you thought of any names for the foal yet? I forget, will it be registered or not?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Yes the baby will hopefully be registered APHA! I am trying to get Spice and Spirit registered right now but it hasn't gone through yet, I called and they said the registration can take from a month up to 6 months to go through so the baby may be a few months old before it can apply for registry but that's ok. It wont cost to much more. Spices registered name is going to be Kansas Spice Girl, and I don't know off hand what Spirits is going to be. He is my sisters stallion so she chose the 3 naming options. I really haven't completely decided on a name for sure but a few I thought about were "Spices Cimarron Sky" barn name Cimarron if its a boy and sky if its a girl. "Heza/Sheza Whiskey Memory" I have a ton more, in my baby book i made i will have to get it out. I will have to ask my sister what she put as her first option for spirit.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So... me and my family just got done with our Christmas ( yes it is 3:16 in the morning) none of our schedules cooperate so that's how it had to be! Anyway the first gift I opened was from my brother and it was the most beautiful ( well at least to me it was) little purple foal halter. As soon as I got it unwrapped I started blubbering like a baby haha! Its so surreal that this is actually happening and I feel like the luckiest girl on this planet to be apart of this amazing experiance. I knew as soon as I got that call from the vet confirming spices pregnancy that I loved this baby, but until I opened that package today I didn't actually realize how much this means to me. I may not be having this baby, haha but this is still my baby if that makes sense?!? Thankyou Spice... you have not only succeeded in making me paranoid, you have now accomplished making me an emotional wreck too haha.


----------



## BellaMFT

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> So... me and my family just got done with our Christmas ( yes it is 3:16 in the morning) none of our schedules cooperate so that's how it had to be! Anyway the first gift I opened was from my brother and it was the most beautiful ( well at least to me it was) little purple foal halter. As soon as I got it unwrapped I started blubbering like a baby haha! Its so surreal that this is actually happening and I feel like the luckiest girl on this planet to be apart of this amazing experiance. I knew as soon as I got that call from the vet confirming spices pregnancy that I loved this baby, but until I opened that package today I didn't actually realize how much this means to me. *I may not be having this baby, haha but this is still my baby if that makes sense?!? Thankyou Spice... you have not only succeeded in making me paranoid, you have now accomplished making me an emotional wreck too haha.*


Kansas Spice Girl, I know exactly what you mean. I can wait to see your baby pictures. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I get it as well. Even though your horse is the one pushing it out, your still gonna be taking care of the baby so its technically yours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

In 10 days Spice will be 8 months pregnant!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> In 10 days Spice will be 8 months pregnant!


Woot! Such good news. What are you hoping for? I see you added a voting for filly or colt.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Woot! Such good news. What are you hoping for? I see you added a voting for filly or colt.


I'm hoping its a filly! But I just have a feeling it going to be a colt. I guess I don't really care what it is as long as its healthy! What about you? What are you hoping you have?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I'm hoping its a filly! But I just have a feeling it going to be a colt. I guess I don't really care what it is as long as its healthy! What about you? What are you hoping you have?


I've had that feeling before... When my other mare was pregnant, I was hoping for a filly. Though as she got closer, I just knew it was gonna be a colt.. I got a colt. ****.

I want my current mare to have a filly, so lets cross our fingers.. Though, if she has a colt I'm not making the same mistake twice! He will get gelded as soon as it is possible.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ughh! This registration is a pain in my ****! Mind you I have absolutely no experiance with APHA, but I am bound and determined to get that baby registered! So I got an email saying basically that Spices registration fell through. I honestly didn't know what I was doing but I thought that after a certain age they had to do parent verification but I was told I didn't have to, when I sent in the registration. Well now I do and I cant find Spices dad anywhere! I contacted his original owner and she said she sold him at an auction like 10 years ago. WHAT A MESS! Then she said she couldn't remember if she transferred his papers or even gave them his papers!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

How fustrating is that! I'm sorry. Hope you find him.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ok, I'm wiping the slate clean! Im going to start over and just send in a whole new registration application for Spice. So before I do so do you guys have any name requests. On my first application my first choice was "Kansas Spice Girl" (because her white on her forehead looks like a tornado) and my second was " Spice It Up" I'm not sure if i liked it, but I was banking on the first being picked. Anyway I'm open to suggestions!!! Her sires name is "Scooter Oak" and her dams name is "Ben Marks Lady" if you want to incorporate them into it or if you just want to use Spice its up to you!!! Both her parents are on all breed if you want to look them up I could put a link up if ya'll want. I want to learn more about bloodlines so Critique is definitely welcome!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Spices Dam



Ben Marks Lady


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Spices Sire


Scooter Oak Paint


----------



## NdAppy

Did you find your mare's sire? If not, your probably going to end up with the same results of not having papers for your mare...


----------



## reiningfan

I'm assuming that either Spice's dam or sire were not DNA typed. If they were, parentage verification would be a simple way to go. 
Does APHA have seachable owner records online like AQHA does? I'm not a paint person, so I am not sure.
You could also go on a bunch of horse sites and see if anyone has any info on where the stallion is currently.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

NdAppy said:


> Did you find your mare's sire? If not, your probably going to end up with the same results of not having papers for your mare...


NdAppy, no I didnt find Scooter Oak. I got in contact with his owner and after his first crop of foals she went completely out of horses and sold her whole herd at an auction. She said all papers went with them but according to APHA records his papers where never transfered and he completely dropped off the map as a breeding stallion. So that brings me to that. Since he was listed as a breeding Stallion I found out his DNA is on file THANK GOD!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

reiningfan said:


> I'm assuming that either Spice's dam or sire were not DNA typed. If they were, parentage verification would be a simple way to go.
> Does APHA have seachable owner records online like AQHA does? I'm not a paint person, so I am not sure.
> You could also go on a bunch of horse sites and see if anyone has any info on where the stallion is currently.


Spices Dam was not on file (she is AQHA) its funny how APHA will recognize AQHA records but not vice versa? lol is it like war of the registries? Anywho they are pretty thourough/strict with there paper work so they reccomend me redo my entire application and request a Mare and Foal DNA kit ( 1 for Lady/Mare 1 for Spice/Foal) where it says to on the application, like you said for Parent Verification. I found her Dam (Ben Marks Lady) in Wyoming so after I receive the Kits i will have to forward one of them on to Lady's owners! APHA does have online records to an extent... they nickel and dime you and the most basic features are quite expensive. I went ahead and upgraded for this year and it did make it easier to find what i was looking for!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Man you guys i just don't know if Spice is really pregnant Haha She doesn't seem to be showing!!!! **** Poor Spice had to put up with this all morning!!! The baby was completely rolled onto her left side for a good part of the day!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Just wanted to put a few more pics of Spirit up. Don't mind the boot he has on we are still trying to get his feet straightened out poor guy had an abscess... with his previous owners the he was fed cow chop and didnt get the time of day, he was very malnurished. He has babies on the ground but his previous owners couldn't care less about registration. We have had him alittle over a year and he has come so far! Hes a little weak conformationally in his hind end but the farrier said its from malnutrition, and from being confined in a hard floored stall. Its amazing how much he has straightened out already! I would of loved to have gotten ahold of him when he was a foal!!!! Either way It works out cause where spice is flawed spirit is strong and where spirit is weak spice makes up for it! It was hard to get pics lol hes a huge puppy dog follows you around EVERYWHERE!
Oh! and i just wanted to ad we are getting him gelded after the baby is born, because of his past we know he is not of exceptional Stallion material. He was perfect for our needs, but i would never think of studding him out!


----------



## InStyle

Spirit is a pretty boy!!!!!! Poor guy, sometimes people make me cringe ......

So looks like I will have 2 mares foaling !!!!! In october I took in an Arab and have been working her ( she has broke to ride 5yrs ago, she's 18 now). And the last few days she's looked BIG, so I have a vet appt for my puppies and her on wednesday to see what's going on. And today her belly was looking like Spice's !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

InStyle said:


> Spirit is a pretty boy!!!!!! Poor guy, sometimes people make me cringe ......
> 
> So looks like I will have 2 mares foaling !!!!! In october I took in an Arab and have been working her ( she has broke to ride 5yrs ago, she's 18 now). And the last few days she's looked BIG, so I have a vet appt for my puppies and her on wednesday to see what's going on. And today her belly was looking like Spice's !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you I think so too! He is so chill about everything!!!! Its hard to believe that animals that are put through so much crap can even respect let alone trust a human! Oh wow! So what your saying is in a couple of days there may be another foal watch thread to drive us insane? Hopefully if she is pregnant being an arabian her smaller frame is showing it more at an earlier date so you have more time to prepare!!!


----------



## InStyle

I'm hoping so too KanasSpiceGirl!! LOL. Contacted the previous owners and she was bred by a donkey, so expecting a mule! Lol I started a thread  and will update pics tonight !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Im sending out the new application on friday if possible! I thought I would give you guys a chance to to help me come up with some names for Spice! My first option is "Kansas Spice Girl". Some names i have though up are "Image of a Lady" her mothers name is Lady and on spices birthing video someone in the background said shes a spitting image of lady which i thought was cool! , and my last one is "Sheza Gypsy Lady" Tell me what you think, and i am open for suggestions! Also im still looking for critique on her bloodlines, i would just like to learn more i guess! 
Dam: Ben Marks Lady
Sire:Scooter Oak Paint


----------



## Druydess

He's a nice fella Spice.. good decision in gelding if you're not going to use him for breeding. He'll be happier.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Druydess said:


> He's a nice fella Spice.. good decision in gelding if you're not going to use him for breeding. He'll be happier.


Thanks Druydess! Ya, he is a good boy, with tons of potential as a nice show gelding. Hes a really pretty mover... lots of leg which hopefully my baby inherits lol spice lacks in the height department at a whopping 14.1! He has quite a few nice babies on the ground from his previous owner one filly in particular i thought of buying, its just a shame they dont do anything with them.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Spice 241 Days! Her belly has completely changed shape.... it now hangs kinda low and she doesn't look super big from behind like she did!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Just another belly shot! Can you see a difference?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Dang, she is getting big.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Just another belly shot! Can you see a difference?


I know!!! And she'll be 8 months in 2 days! Cant even imagine how big she is going to get lol in the next 3 months its going to like double in size!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha. Poor mare. Lena is a big sized mare too. I guess some just carry heavily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Haha. Poor mare. Lena is a big sized mare too. I guess some just carry heavily.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya, Spice could definately still loose a few though lol but its still crazy how heavily they are carrying, it may just be because this isn't Spices first foal...I don't know. Yesterday I got Spices conformation pictures taken to turn into APHA, and it was so FUNNY! My friend who is a photographer and definately not a horse person took them and was like they are going to think she has a tumour or something ****!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

:happydance:Spice is Officially 8 months pregnant!!!!


----------



## BellaMFT

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> :happydance:Spice is Officially 8 months pregnant!!!!


That is so exciting! 
:clap:

Bella will be 7 months on Saturday. I have the vet coming out to give her her Pneumabort and to do a check up.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

We got dumped on by snow today, and Spirit seemed pretty excited about it! I was messing with picnik so I thought I would post


----------



## Ladybug2001

He's beautiful, very stunning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> He's beautiful, very stunning.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Ladybug that means a lot!


----------



## Ladybug2001

He seems like for a stallion he is pretty easy to handle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> He seems like for a stallion he is pretty easy to handle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my gosh, he is the biggest PANSY! **** he has the sweetest nature... he is easier to work with than most of the geldings and mares!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Just another shot of Spirit


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Updated Pics of Spice taken today!








Miss Tubby still has some spunk haha


----------



## Ladybug2001

See, I wish my horses got excited by the snow... but they don't. Probably 'cause they've been through one to many blizzards. xD Last year, we had 2 blizzards and the year before that 1. Poor Ladybug had to have her blanket on, hooves icepacked with snow... it was horrid. So.. no yippy snow pictures for us.

Though he really is a good looking stallion, I'm sure the foal will be a cute one.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Updated Pics of Spice taken today!
> View attachment 84607
> 
> 
> Miss Tubby still has some spunk haha
> View attachment 84606


 

Haha.. Looks like the mares at votech! We brought three up to the paddocks out of the pasture that are close to foaling. They were running and running, one actually slipped like a kluts. Lena only has that much spunk unless Ladybug herds her somewhere. xD Though Spice looks fat as ever.  Her horphant is gonna be a good size baby.


----------



## BellaMFT

How is Spice doing? I love the recent pictures. Spirit seems like he has a lot of spirit. :lol:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

BellaMFT said:


> How is Spice doing? I love the recent pictures. Spirit seems like he has a lot of spirit. :lol:


Spice is doin pretty well! She has been showin some discomfort... holding her tail straight up and to the side, and laying her ears back while walking... I had the Equine Massage Therapist out and he said her back was way outta wack, because the weight of the foal, and recommended me taking her for walks instead of lunging.
I had a visit from the vet and he said she looks good, but besides her extra weight seems to be carrying unusually heavy. We cut back her hay intake, but kept her grain the same, the vet doesn't advise changeing it this late in the pregnancy. He didn't seemed concerned about it, and just told me to keep doing what im doing, that there's nothing else that can be done. He said it is highly unlikely that she is carrying twins (I have had 2 ultrasounds, one specifically checking her, and neither one showed twins) but we are going to get another one done in Feb. to look for eye sockets, just because I'm obsessive. I have another vet coming out in February with the ultra sound machine. (she will take over and be my on call vet since she does the emergency calls) 

Hahaha and Yes Spirit can be pretty Spirited some times!  I think hes just showing off and trying acting tough because he is such a pansy once I put a halter on him :rofl: Hes a boy haha I think its a pride thing!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Haha.. Looks like the mares at votech! We brought three up to the paddocks out of the pasture that are close to foaling. They were running and running, one actually slipped like a kluts. Lena only has that much spunk unless Ladybug herds her somewhere. xD Though Spice looks fat as ever.  Her horphant is gonna be a good size baby.


**** Horphant!  and I knoww I'ts kinda freakin me out shes only 8 months and she looks like Lena! It was the most comical thing watching her run around after we got the Equine Chiro/ Massge Therapist out here. She just felt so good! After she got done running her laps the look on her face was priceless  It definitely read " Man I shouldnt of done that"


----------



## Ladybug2001

****. Lena was pretty huge at 8 months to. Spice will probably get big like she is at 10 months. Just think, my vet thinks she still has two months according to her guess of March. I hate to tell her, she ain't goin' much longer. I might need to get an equine therapist out after Lena foals. She hates walking, all stiff. So ill know when she's about to foal if she is pacing. Is Spice a maiden mare? Can't remember...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> ****. Lena was pretty huge at 8 months to. Spice will probably get big like she is at 10 months. Just think, my vet thinks she still has two months according to her guess of March. I hate to tell her, she ain't goin' much longer. I might need to get an equine therapist out after Lena foals. She hates walking, all stiff. So ill know when she's about to foal if she is pacing. Is Spice a maiden mare? Can't remember...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha I agree there is no way Lena is going 2 more months! No this will be Spices 2nd foal! and a massage therapist will do WONDERS... if you get a good one that is! Its like they press a reset button on your horse haha!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha. XD Well, I guess Spice isn't a broodmare then. I was gonna suggest that maybe she is carrying so heavy because she has foaled a lot like Lena. Or maybe she just is letting herself go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseTrance

Oh my gosh! Wouldn't that be something if she was having twins? =] That would be amazing! I'm starting to think it might be a colt since the foal is so heavy! [but thats just me stereotyping] haha =P either way it sounds like your going to have a tall, muscular foal in the future. lol


----------



## Ladybug2001

Hoping for lots of legs in this year. Maybe that's why all the mares are carrying heavy. Let's hope no twins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Haha. XD Well, I guess Spice isn't a broodmare then. I was gonna suggest that maybe she is carrying so heavy because she has foaled a lot like Lena. Or maybe she just is letting herself go.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what my vet said! She looks about right if this was her 4th or 5th foal but he said to him she is carrying unusually heavy, but not to worry about it because he checked her out and said all is well. He said its just odd because this is only her second foal and shouldn't be extremely stretched out.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

HorseTrance said:


> Oh my gosh! Wouldn't that be something if she was having twins? =] That would be amazing! I'm starting to think it might be a colt since the foal is so heavy! [but thats just me stereotyping] haha =P either way it sounds like your going to have a tall, muscular foal in the future. lol


Lets hope its just ONE tall muscular foal in there! Twins would be neat if I new they would both survive... I am just not willing to take that chance! There's just to much that can go wrong, and I would be devistated if something were to happen to Spice. That is why I am haveing another ultrasound done in februaury. God forbid it was missed on the first 2 ultrasounds (which I know is highly unlikely) and she is carrying twins I want to know so I can take her to a clinic to foal. I know I'm probably over acting but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Lets hope its just ONE tall muscular foal in there! Twins would be neat if I new they would both survive... I am just not willing to take that chance! There's just to much that can go wrong, and I would be devistated if something were to happen to Spice. That is why I am haveing another ultrasound done in februaury. God forbid it was missed on the first 2 ultrasounds (which I know is highly unlikely) and she is carrying twins I want to know so I can take her to a clinic to foal. I know I'm probably over acting but better safe than sorry.


 
I don't think you are over reacting. Its better to be safe then sorry. For a while I was concerned about Lena having twins. I've kinda gotten over it, as she would have already foaled if she were having twins. Don't worry yourself to much, there are mares that foal twins safely and all survive. Just keep updated with your vet, I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## tempest

I don't mean to highjack your thread Kansas Spice, but does anyone know if there is a connection between the gender of the foal and how a mare carries it? Spice is such a beautiful girl. Such a pretty color.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

tempest said:


> I don't mean to highjack your thread Kansas Spice, but does anyone know if there is a connection between the gender of the foal and how a mare carries it? Spice is such a beautiful girl. Such a pretty color.


No problem, your not highjacking!  your just adding to my thread! 
Im no exp:rt by far but from what ive heard When there wasn't high tech stuff like ultrasounds, breeders used the shape of the mare to guess what she was carrying. From what I have heard if a mare carries heavily, or if the belly hangs low to start with it will be a boy. I found a really cool website I will post a link later. They also say the way the baby kicks you can tell what it is. If you can see kicks mostly by the udder its a boy ( because boys like to eat ^.^) there are lots of funny ones, but there is no set guidelines haha I guess it was just a fun way to pass the time like all of us on this forum!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Either way, you are right about 50% of the time LOL

Might as well flip a coin to find out what you will have. The only 100% correct method I know of to determine gender is to wait until the baby is on the ground 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> Either way, you are right about 50% of the time LOL
> 
> Might as well flip a coin to find out what you will have. The only 100% correct method I know of to determine gender is to wait until the baby is on the ground
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha SunnyDraco where ever did you get those odds? That must of taken a lot of figuring out:wink: lol


----------



## SunnyDraco

Oh yes, lots of math and brain power! LOL
-added to my own personal experience on figuring out what I was having (stubborn kids required several ultrasounds to see what they really were) just so I didn't have to figure out more than one name LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well I sure hope those myths aren't true. Sounds like were haveing colts, Kansas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Well I sure hope those myths aren't true. Sounds like were haveing colts, Kansas.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree... but I'm clinging to the fact I haven't seen any movement by her udder... only her flanks.... ughhh lol I still think we are having boys what am I talking about ^.^


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I agree... but I'm clinging to the fact I haven't seen any movement by her udder... only her flanks.... ughhh lol I still think we are having boys what am I talking about ^.^


:rofl: Then I'm the only one getting a colt. The first movements I seen from this little one was by the udder. Now it has progressed to her flanks. Guess we will see.  You can always do the string test on her?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> :rofl: Then I'm the only one getting a colt. The first movements I seen from this little one was by the udder. Now it has progressed to her flanks. Guess we will see.  You can always do the string test on her?


Haha whats the string test? Oh and I eat my words.... the little ****** must have heard me typing lol... went out yesterday and there it was kicking away down by her udders!


----------



## Ladybug2001

That's whatcha get for saying it! Lol. What you do is you tie a nail, pen, or needle to the end of a string. Hold it over the back of the mare and see which way it goes. Round and round for a filly, side to side for a colt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Ladybug2001 said:


> That's whatcha get for saying it! Lol. What you do is you tie a nail, pen, or needle to the end of a string. Hold it over the back of the mare and see which way it goes. Round and round for a filly, side to side for a colt.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I might just have to try that with Bella. You all of our mares are enjoying driving us crazy.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Maybe if you move the string where you want it, it will change the sex of the foal. :rofl:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> Maybe if you move the string where you want it, it will change the sex of the foal. :rofl:


*sigh* if only!!!


----------



## cmarie

You have a 50/50 chance of the string test being right


----------



## tempest

How's Spice doing?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

tempest said:


> How's Spice doing?


Spice is doing really well. Today I noticed she has started to waddle :lol: poor girl... we have been going on lots of walks haha seems to be working for me .... ive lost almost 10 pounds within the last month! In about ten days she will be 9 months so only a short while thankgod until this baby comes! I'm sure it will seem like an eternity though! Going to get some updated pictures hopefully on Sunday!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, gorgeous mare!!!! I think she will have one heck of a stocky foal, if it looks anything like her!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Well???


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Sorry for not updating in awhile... been SUPER busy with PMEA district choir festival... I have been practicing every night till 9 so the last few days have been pretty ridiculous with auditions and now practice for regionals!!!! Ughhh My voice is literally destroyed! I'll update tomorrow and will get pics


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Just some updated pictures taken today!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Dang, I really like your mare!!! I can't wait for her foal to make an appearance!!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Dang, I really like your mare!!! I can't wait for her foal to make an appearance!!!!


Thanks so much! haha and me either, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## trainerunlimited

I can imagine! Its killing me and she isn't even mine!!! When is she due? We may be grandma's together, mine is due april 1st or 2nd, depending on what breeding calc you use.


----------



## SarahAnn

Yeah, it's driving me nuts too! I check on here everyday to see if there is a foal yet! When IS she due??


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Shes not due until April 10th!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Wow this will be a long wait! I figure I'll sub now, can't wait for that foal!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, I might beat you to being a grandma, or they could be twins...born several states away...from completely different looking mares, lol! Dang, so much for your mare keeping me occupied until mine is ready!!! My plan is foiled!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So... I'm a firm believer in a name being earned rather than given... but I think I may brake my own philosophy... The way this little ****** is growing and has been beatin up on his/her mama if its a Colt I think I may already have a name  "Titan" It may be silly i dont know, thoughts are appreciated!
I have list of names I made for my own amusement should I share or wait?


----------



## xxdanioo

subbing  can't wait to see the little cutie !


----------



## MyLittlePonies

So far from now???? :shock: Ah!!! I just got into baby season!!! lol


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I know I know! haha so do you guys like the name?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Titan sounds like a great name!!! I'm thinking Phantom for mine if he is a colt and won't name it if it is a filly, so I don't get attached, lol!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Share the names!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ok... this may take awhile... haha

Girl: Dutchess, Gypsy, Senya(Xenia), Rain, Poppy, Ella or Ellie, , Loon, Sky, Poppy, Feather, Kaylee

Unisex: Aspen, Willow/Willa, Lark, Image, Echo,River, Legacy ( thought this would be cool with it being her last foal)

Boy: Titan, Beau, Cimarron, Ash, Rowan,Tracker, Twister (spices star is shaped like a tornado)


----------



## amp23

I don't even know if I've posted on here but I'd subscribed and I've been stalking....  I love all those names! I'm not that creative when it comes to naming an animal...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

amp23 said:


> I don't even know if I've posted on here but I'd subscribed and I've been stalking....  I love all those names! I'm not that creative when it comes to naming an animal...


Haha its actually a little sad how much thought i have put into it! I would say i need to get a life, but then i remembered its OK cause horses are my life!!!! Glad you like the names any favorites?


----------



## amp23

Hmm... Gotta pick through to find favorites! And yes of course it's okay since this mare is probably all you think about right now! lol

Girl: Senya(Xenia), Rain, Poppy, Loon, Feather

Unisex: Aspen, Willow/Willa, Lark, Image, Legacy

Boy: Titan, Cimarron, Rowan, Twister

Okay so I didn't narrow it down a whole lot but these are the ones I like the most


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

In 6 days Spice will be 9 months YAY!!!!!


----------



## Horselover1215

I love the name Titan for a colt. Dutchess or Ellie is pretty for a girl too


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So while im waiting for my laptop to get fixed so i can post more pictures... what do you think the foal will look like? Takinging into consideration Spice has very minimal white ( small star) and spirit no white at all... my guess is a Dunskin Colt with no white. Guesses anyone?


----------



## tempest

Who is the father/potential fathers for the foal? And what does he/they look like? And what is Spice's exact color?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Stocky Cremello filly -won't matter how much white she has 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm voting for a palomino pintaloosa. Seems legit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> Stocky Cremello filly -won't matter how much white she has
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Saddly Cremello isnt an option  **Sigh*** Wishful thinking


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

tempest said:


> Who is the father/potential fathers for the foal? And what does he/they look like? And what is Spice's exact color?


This is the ONLY potential Baby daddy! His name is Spirit, and he is obviously a Buckskin. I originally thought that Spice was a Bay Dun, but NdAppy made the suggestion that she may be a Brown Dun.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> I'm voting for a palomino pintaloosa. Seems legit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Most definitely legit


----------



## SunnyDraco

Oh, I thinking that they were both buckskin... LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Spirit


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> Oh, I thinking that they were both buckskin... LOL!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you have a new guess?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Mmmm, I'll go with the long shot of a golden palomino, two hind socks and a star 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Any more guesses anyone? So far we have a Dunskin Colt no white, A Palomino Pintaloosa , and a Golden Palomino Filly with hind socks and a star. **** Im bankin on the Pintaloosa!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Hmm, It is such a hard thing to choose, with your mare being an unusual color, lol. What color are her parents?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Hmm, It is such a hard thing to choose, with your mare being an unusual color, lol. What color are her parents?


Her Sire is a buckskin Overo, and her Dam is a Grulla.


----------



## WyndellaRose

Grulla colt with a blaze and socks on at least two legs.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Both sire and dam are Paints. A pintaloosa is impossible. 

Im going to go with grulla overo colt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Although perlino is an option... And i do love perlinos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

CLaPorte432 said:


> Both sire and dam are Paints. A pintaloosa is impossible.
> 
> Im going to go with grulla overo colt.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^^ hahahaha It was a joke


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

CLaPorte432 said:


> Although perlino is an option... And i do love perlinos!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Perlino is actually not an option!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Why not? Do you know what her genetics are specifically?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Nevermind, for some reason i was thinking she was buckskin as well. I stay with my initial guess of grulla overo colt. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

CLaPorte432 said:


> Why not? Do you know what her genetics are specifically?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, but Its obvious she doesnt carry a creme gene. If she did that would make her a dunskin... a. she is way to dark and b. the tone of her coat is off, its too mousy IMO.
Posted at the same time. Lol its all good happens all the time


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So I was given a TON of photos today to look through from a friend. Let me tell you guys... Spice was a-freakin-dorable as a foal  Theirs also lots of pics of Spice's dam Lady and 5 or 6 of her other foals! If I can get my scanner to work I will post some of them!!! Tonight I am taking a road trip to Spices sire's former owner to get her signature on the registration papers. The only horse she has left is Spices half sister (same mother) "Jazz" so that will be neat!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, can't wait to see pics of that pretty girl as a youngster!


----------



## CowgirlK

I've read through on your Mare's progress! I am also excited for you also! I'm going to be a young horse Momma too! It's so exciting!  I want to say my Mare is maybe about half way.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Spice as a baby! Gahh so cute lol


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I promised Pics and pics you shall have! So these first 2 are of Spices Sire "Scooter Oak" 














the next set are of her Dam "Ben Marks Lady" with another one of her foals (Spices half sister) "Cinder" They aren't the best pics but their all my friend had! They at least give you an idea of what she looked like!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Awwwwwweeeeee.


----------



## trainerunlimited

They look awesome! Spice was SO cute! I think she got her looks from her momma, that mare is nice!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I think her sire's color is absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yep, love his color!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ok just a few more and i promise i will stop lol! Here's a few more of baby Spice


----------



## amp23

Awhhh she was adorable!! And her sire was gorgeous!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Spice looks a lot like her momma. Cute though.


----------



## amp23

Ladybug, I was thinking that too!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

9 Months Pregnant today!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Only two more months!!! Can we just fast forward through time to see this cutie? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowgirlK

I agree! I just wanna see this cute baby foal!  Oh the excitment is OVERWHELMING!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Soo is it just me... or did Spices belly get bigger in like a week? Well this is only 280 days... And im pretty sure she's going to explode!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

So chubby!!! Anyway how do ya'll think shes looking?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lookin to me a little fatter. How far is she now?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Lookin to me a little fatter. How far is she now?


Fatter as in needs to loose weight or prego fatter? Gahh I have been trying soooo hard to get the weight off!!!! She is 280 days or 9 months and 5 daysish... on the previous page there are two more pics... didnt know if you saw them cause when i put the 3rd pic up it started a new page!


----------



## CowgirlK

She is looking pregnant fat and adorable!  Love her coloring, even though I've said that a few times!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha. Lovely. Looks like she is gonna be like Lena was. Big from the start, huge until the end. She definitely is getting up there.


----------



## cmarie

I wouldn't worry about taking weight off her now, when the foal is born it will suck her down fast enough.


----------



## Ladybug2001

cmarie said:


> I wouldn't worry about taking weight off her now, when the foal is born it will suck her down fast enough.


Exactly. We all know how big Lena was. I will get a new picture of her tomorrow and post on my thread to show how quickly she was sucked down after he was born. Besides, got to remember, depending on the size of the foal, she is just gonna get bigger. I would look forward to one leggy little foal if she is anything like Lena in size.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

cmarie said:


> I wouldn't worry about taking weight off her now, when the foal is born it will suck her down fast enough.


Thanks Cmarie, that's what I was thinking, I just wanna keep what is already off off so she stays a constant weight until the foals born!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

CowgirlK said:


> She is looking pregnant fat and adorable!  Love her coloring, even though I've said that a few times!


Thanks Cowgirl!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

She looks like a happy barefoot little bred mare, lol. Definitely bigger around the middle than the last pics you posted!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

When is the average time for a mare to start loosening up in the hind end? Spice is about 280 days (9 months) and her Vulva is definitely relaxing. It was 41/2 in long 3 months ago and now it is almost 61/2 inches... is this odd? I have never met a mare that has loosened up this early? A penny for your thoughts.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Never measured a mare's vulva before. Sorry I can't be of help...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> Never measured a mare's vulva before. Sorry I can't be of help...


LOL I only did, because I was afraid I wouldnt be able to tell just by looking at it.... Not trying to be weird ****... Have you ever had a mare start to relax this early I just noticed it looking more elongated today and was worried.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Watch the color of the inside of the vulva. That would worry me more. You can look back to Lena's foaling thread and see when Ladybug started noticing the vulva relaxing. Probably on page 20 or before then... Slightly relaxed shouldn't be a problem, turning dark pink would throw up some big red flags though, IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Exactly what Sunny said. I remember Lena's vulva relaxed and longer pretty early in her pregnancy. Though, if my memory serves me right, the night she foaled she wasn't any longer than normal. Very puffy, the labia almost over lapping each other. Though also like Sunny said, watch for the color. Then again, I didn't notice a big change in Lena's color. I wouldn't worry about it, just unless the color changes.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> Watch the color of the inside of the vulva. That would worry me more. You can look back to Lena's foaling thread and see when Ladybug started noticing the vulva relaxing. Probably on page 20 or before then... Slightly relaxed shouldn't be a problem, turning dark pink would throw up some big red flags though, IMO.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


DISCLAIMER*** Spices Lady parts below*****


----------



## SunnyDraco

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/lenas-foaling-thread-95035/page18/

I was almost right on with my guess of page 20 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Wow, Sunny... ****. That is hilarious though. Page 18 we all thought she was close to foaling... 70 pages later. xD


Kansas, she looks to be the same color as Lena during that time frame. Seems normal to me.


----------



## trainerunlimited

She looks ok. Josie has been elongating slowly for a while back there. I think she is just slowly getting ready to have that baby!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Thanks All  I dont know why im wigging out so bad with Spice! Just Anxious and worried I guess!


----------



## Crossover

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Thanks All  I dont know why im wigging out so bad with Spice! Just Anxious and worried I guess!


Don't worry... last year I was going crazy... and I've done a lot of foaling before, just at someone else's barn. Suddenly it was MY mares at MY barn. :shock:

I have to say... it made me think back to my working student days. I understand a lot more about why my bosses acted the way they did. 

This year I'm a little more relaxed :think:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Got a new Camera so was playing with it today just thought I'd share! These are of Spirit ( The Baby Daddy) lol


----------



## amp23

He is so handsome!


----------



## trainerunlimited

He is a pretty boy! I can't remember, did you say you had plans to geld and ride him? He will look super flashy under saddle!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> He is a pretty boy! I can't remember, did you say you had plans to geld and ride him? He will look super flashy under saddle!


Yup, he is getting cut after he is registered, and Spices foal is on the ground! This summer is his chance to prove himself so im pretty excited.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Are you going to break him yourself? Should be interesting lol, he looks like he has a nice, kind eye. I like him!


----------



## trainerunlimited

LOVE his hair, btw, lol!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Are you going to break him yourself? Should be interesting lol, he looks like he has a nice, kind eye. I like him!


I've already started him... it wasn't that hard lol. He was hands down the easiest horse I've ever started. I thought he would be one of those nice babyish horses with impeccable ground manners that would turn into the worlds biggest jerks in the saddle... but he is just as big of a pansy in the saddle as he was on the ground! He gives to ANY amount of pressure, haha its amazing :lol: He had a little trouble with mouth at first... as a 5 year old (when we got him) he had never had his teeth floated and they were REALLY sharp, any pressure on his face from a halter or anything and he would extend is neck and twist his head he was so uncomfortable. He is still a little iffy about pressure on his face but we are working through it!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> LOVE his hair, btw, lol!


Thanks! It is a PAIN IN THE BUT though I know I shouldn't complain! :lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited

That is amazing! He looked like he had a really easy going personality in the pics, but didn't want to say something and have him be a big bronc, lol! Can't wait to see how he progresses! Can't wait for your mare to pop either, still love her!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

He sure is handsome. I really like him. Wanna send him to my house? I think he'd make a nice barrel prospect.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Thanks! It is a PAIN IN THE BUT though I know I shouldn't complain! :lol:


 
Haha, no doubt about that! I can imagine the brushing you have to do every few days. Lots of hair=lots of tangles, lol. Ask Josie and she doesn't even have half the hair that guy does. Jealous over here!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> That is amazing! He looked like he had a really easy going personality in the pics, but didn't want to say something and have him be a big bronc, lol! Can't wait to see how he progresses! Can't wait for your mare to pop either, still love her!!!


I'll post some videos of our first couple rides sometime, lol sometimes he just plants his feet but that is about as bad as it gets. He tries to convince me that he really doesn't remember what forward motion is lol Oh Spirit  

I cannot wait until Spice decides to gives us that foal! ( psst not rush Spice you still got a little while) *sigh* I guess Josie's foal will have to suffice until Spice's is down cookin


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

CLaPorte432 said:


> He sure is handsome. I really like him. Wanna send him to my house? I think he'd make a nice barrel prospect.


O my CL I cannot wait to get him started on a pattern he is QUICK! I'm just going to take it slow this summer though.. it will be his first full summer of riding and he has a lot to learn before I even let him look at a barrel! But I can definitely see speed events in his future


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yep, lol. We are officially 42 days away, uggh. I'd love to see the videos! Glad he is going well! I have the horse my mom bought from me to break and haven't done so yet. She is like a big puppy dog as well, but doesn't like to give to pressure and can sit with 100 lbs of pressure on her head, not giving a fig, lol. I'd rather have your nice, pretty boy any day!


----------



## amp23

OP, I gotta say I didn't know till the other thread earlier that you were younger than me... Lol. 

But I also wanna say I can't wait to see more pictures of all your gorgeous horses!  I'm one of those stalkers.. Haha


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

amp23 said:


> OP, I gotta say I didn't know till the other thread earlier that you were younger than me... Lol.
> 
> But I also wanna say I can't wait to see more pictures of all your gorgeous horses!  I'm one of those stalkers.. Haha


Haha I'm glad cause I have a brand new camera that needs some more breaking in


----------



## WesternBella

Subbing because I can't wait to see this cute little foal, if it's anything like the mother...it will be one darn cute baby 

Your horses are so beautiful  Spice's progress is so fascinating and very cute! If I were you, I would already have a bazillion foal halters because they are just so cute ) 

Good luck with everything! Keep the photos coming 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I told you guys Spirit really was a puppy dog lol...


----------



## trainerunlimited

The first pic is to die for!! What a cute guy!


----------



## CowgirlK

That is ADORABLE!! He is gorgeous! I love his coloring!  My horse acts the same way! :lol:


----------



## New_image

Subbing now that its closer (Is six weeks "close"?) I have been stalking, cannot wait to see your little one. Our first mare is due Apirl 10th as well. I have been hoping these baby threads could pacify and entertain me until ours are due!


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

for sure subbing!!! pretty excited to see the little foal, and i am sure it will be a looker! i just to add in about the vulva length, color etc. my TB mare didn't get super elongated but did get puffy and within a day or two of her foaling the color was SUPER scarlet red. although not all mares are the same it is something to keep in mind.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

JustaSkippenJess said:


> for sure subbing!!! pretty excited to see the little foal, and i am sure it will be a looker! i just to add in about the vulva length, color etc. my TB mare didn't get super elongated but did get puffy and within a day or two of her foaling the color was SUPER scarlet red. although not all mares are the same it is something to keep in mind.


Thanks I started to freak myself out alittle bit because we originally bred her at the beginning of April. The vet ultrasounded her and said she was definately open, so she was bred again on her next cycle which was May 10-12 She was then confirmed in foal. As soon as I noticed the elongation od course I automatically thought Oh My Gosh she probably really did take in April and shes going to foal in a week!!! But I trust my vet lol so I'ge calmed myself down!


----------



## JustaSkippenJess

trust your vet, mistakes can be made but for the most part they get it right dead on! how many days is she now?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

JustaSkippenJess said:


> trust your vet, mistakes can be made but for the most part they get it right dead on! how many days is she now?


289 days:lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yay! Getting close to 300!!!! Thats a milestone in my book!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well Kansas... I wouldn't worry. If your vet able to confirm her in foal early on, they are probably right about her due date. ^^


----------



## xJumperx

Totally subbing!! Went through and read every single post o.o Spice and Spirit are both super adorable ^.^ You should send Spirit my way - I think I see a little bit of fire in those eyes that I know how to fix in only about 3 or 4 months, you just send him right over  Don't poke on your sweet little mare too hard - she's so big she just might pop! Can't wait to see this adorable little baby!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

xJumperx said:


> Totally subbing!! Went through and read every single post o.o Spice and Spirit are both super adorable ^.^ You should send Spirit my way - I think I see a little bit of fire in those eyes that I know how to fix in only about 3 or 4 months, you just send him right over  Don't poke on your sweet little mare too hard - she's so big she just might pop! Can't wait to see this adorable little baby!!


Thanks! I cant wait to see this baby! I really do think Spice and Spirit compliment eachother. :lol: I have been joking with my Mom and telling her I gave Spice a hug and out popped the baby! and Spice has more fire than Spirit :twisted: haha shes just REALLY good at hiding it behind those sweet little innocent eyes...I think I'll hang onto them both faults and all:wink:


----------



## xJumperx

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Thanks! I cant wait to see this baby! I really do think Spice and Spirit compliment eachother. :lol: I have been joking with my Mom and telling her I gave Spice a hug and out popped the baby! and Spice has more fire than Spirit :twisted: haha shes just REALLY good at hiding it behind those sweet little innocent eyes...I think I'll hang onto them both faults and all:wink:


lol that's hilarious  If you ever change your mind, you know who to call! And yes, they both look so cute together


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

293 days!!!! :clap: I cannot not wait to see this baby... I just have a feeling


----------



## xJumperx

Ohhhh It's so exciting ... and she's not even my horse!! You MUST take pictures!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

I can't wait to see what color its going to be!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

xJumperx said:


> Ohhhh It's so exciting ... and she's not even my horse!! You MUST take pictures!!


Of her now or her baby when its born? Lol cause I have no problem with either


----------



## brackenbramley

OMG i have just read your whole tread I LOVE SPICE AND SPIRIT im so excited about the baby please keep pics coming  im thinking about putting my TB mare into foal in April ive never done it before but my other horse is 27  and the TB is retired due to racing injuries and want another horse for life  would you recommend it??? Please keeps us up to date  and on spirits riding career too alice x


----------



## StellaIW

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Of her now or her baby when its born? Lol cause I have no problem with either


More pictures of her now! And loads of pictures of the baby when it's born of course.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

brackenbramley said:


> OMG i have just read your whole tread I LOVE SPICE AND SPIRIT im so excited about the baby please keep pics coming  im thinking about putting my TB mare into foal in April ive never done it before but my other horse is 27  and the TB is retired due to racing injuries and want another horse for life  would you recommend it??? Please keeps us up to date  and on spirits riding career too alice x


Thanks! As you can see I'm pretty excited too!!! And to answer your breeding question I can honestly say it has been a really great experience so far. I have learned sooo sooo much. But I can honestly also say I was thoroughly unprepared for it. Its a huge responsibility and you have to take into consideration not only the time and money that will be invested but also the risk you expose your mare to. You also have to think about what you want in a horse. What qualities are you hoping to create by breeding your mare that you couldn't find in one that is already born? All and all its a lot to ponder. 
I have lots and lots of pics to post so be prepared  if only I could get my darn camera to connect to my computer! After the baby is born and registered Spirit will be getting gelded. Once hes cut we will start taking him to shows which is super exciting! I will definately keep everyone posted as he progresses!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas, I just wanted to say you are doing a great job with your mare. I know I've not been around lately, don't think I have abandoned everyone. I'm watching on the sidelines when I get a chance to check. Still wishing you luck, you don't have much longer to go.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> Kansas, I just wanted to say you are doing a great job with your mare. I know I've not been around lately, don't think I have abandoned everyone. I'm watching on the sidelines when I get a chance to check. Still wishing you luck, you don't have much longer to go.


Haha you have probably been busy with your bouncy bundle of cutenesss  Totally understandable


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well we are 299 days and counting. Her belly is starting to drop but the foal is still a little fire cracker in there, so still LOTS of movement. She has the most itty bitty little trace of a bag nothing to get to excited about  Please excuse all the lovely dirt haha, shes a bit of a mudball  Ps.. sorry the pics are soo big....


----------



## CLaPorte432

OMG! She has the biggest ***! LoL. :shock: I LOVE her! And the belly is soooo big!


----------



## MangoRoX87

JEEZ. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

CLaPorte432 said:


> OMG! She has the biggest ***! LoL. :shock: I LOVE her! And the belly is soooo big!


haha im going to take that as a complement  and ugh I know, her belly is a pendulum she has doubled in size in like a month.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> JEEZ.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


One more month Mango one more month!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> haha im going to take that as a complement  and ugh I know, her belly is a pendulum she has doubled in size in like a month.


Major compliment! Theres nothing better then a big muscular butt on a stock horse.


----------



## tempest

You sure she's not carrying twins?


----------



## trainerunlimited

She looks great Kansas!


----------



## trainerunlimited

BTW, how tall is she?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

tempest said:


> You sure she's not carrying twins?


Tempest, I have expressed my concerns about this a few times. I had her ultrasounded at 18 days and my vet said everything was fine and dandy no twins. I was going to have my on call for the birth vet out in February but she said this far along in the pregnancy she cant make promises of even being able to see the foal.
Does this sound right? I only got to talk to her on the phone for a short bit because she was busy on another farm call. I am more than willing to do anything to make sure all is right for Spice and her future baby. I have thought about this so much I even have a clinic in mind where I would want her to foal at.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> BTW, how tall is she?


She is 14.1 and 1/4


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> BTW, how tall is she?


She is 14.1 and 1/4
Oooops sorry for the double post


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Thought I'd Share another video of Spices baby movin.
Spices Foal Moving (10 months Pregnant) - YouTube


----------



## trainerunlimited

Too CUTE! I wish my mare was as chunky, lol. She is right at 14 hh. That baby loves to play around in there!


----------



## countryryder

That is one active baby!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well we've reached the milestone..... 300 days!!!
:clap::happydance::clap:


----------



## countryryder

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Well we've reached the milestone..... 300 days!!!
> :clap::happydance::clap:


Hurray for Spice! :clap:


----------



## hjracer

Yay! That is exciting. Wish Angie would hurry up and get to 300 days...congrats on the milestone!


----------



## GoldSahara

subbing. I think your mare is gorgeous. Maybe a little chunky but I am just like your everyday rappers, I like big butts!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Thought I'd Share another video of Spices baby movin.
> Spices Foal Moving (10 months Pregnant) - YouTube


The knocking sounds in the background make it seem like the foals knocking to get out. Made me laugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowgirlK

Yay!  Can she have it already though! I cannot wait much longer!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Lots of Pics for you Guys and Gals!!! Taken yesterday so 302 days.


----------



## BellaMFT

wow she is getting so big.....she looks good. Can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## cmarie

she's more bagged up than my mare that's 334 days along.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Geesh, she looks like she is about ready to pop..


----------



## brackenbramley

she looks so cute bless her  x


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

BELLAMFT..... I know pretty soon it'll be dragging 

CMARIE... I know I saw your post on your thread... your poor little mare hope she gives you a healthy foal. Soon for her sake. I would be worried about Spice having a bag already but its always gone by the end of the day. Plus the foal is active as ever and is still transverse so its still baking 

LADYBUG....hahaha I've decided Spice isn't going to foal... shes just going to explode 

BRACKENBRAMELY.....Thanks! The only downfall of having a cute mare is....... they usually know it  right now I would say Spice is feeling anything but blessed  its probably more along the lines of GET THIS THING OUT OF MEE! hahaha


----------



## xJumperx

Ahh, she's so fat!!

Oh, sorry Spice ... I didn't mean it like that...

All jokes aside, I'm eager to see this baby!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I'll agree to that. Aside from my foal, Spice's is probably the one I'm most excited for.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ladybug2001 said:


> I'll agree to that. Aside from my foal, Spice's is probably the one I'm most excited for.


Really? Wow... that means a lot!!! Thanks
Its going to be so crazy once she finally does... its like you go through a sanity testing (and bank breaking) 11 months and it all comes down to 20 minutes and the big shabang is over. I mean I guess your faced with a new set of potential problems and responsibilitys... but all those questions that you've lost hours of sleep over are answered in an instant.... ITS CRAZY! Hahaha


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Just a quick update. The vets coming out sometime next week to give Spice her 30 day prior to foaling 5-way vaccine... ultrasound machine is down so no chance at trying to sneak one last peek. This will be her last planned "check up" until the foal is on the ground.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Can't Wait!!! She is looking very tubby, lol.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Haha shes with child.... or foal in this case. **** who am I kidding... Spice is tubby even when shes not pregnant! :shock: Trainer we cant all have cute little mares like Josie! Josie's 10 month baby bump is the equivalent of Spices belly before she was bred :rofl::rofl:.. well maybe not that exaggerated but you know what I mean:lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, sure enough! She really is such a cutey though!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well the cameras are up! And the birthing stall is cleaned out... now all it needs is a foal to tie it all together


----------



## SunnyDraco

But we shall wait for a fully baked baby. But she is getting close now


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> But we shall wait for a fully baked baby. But she is getting close now


That's for sure!!!! I wouldn't even mind it a little crispy as long as he/she comes out happy and healthy! Geesh it really is getting close now!! Haha seems like yesterday I was wishing I could fast forward 11 months! Haha I obviously don't have children... but is this what they talk about when they say they grow up so fast? Lol


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Just a few update pictures of Spice  308 days


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

That are is a TANK! She's adorable. Can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> That are is a TANK! She's adorable. Can't wait to see the foal!


Yes... yes I know lol... That is among her many nicknames... Tank, Dozer, Toad, and Barrel :lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, she looks great! I swear broodmares lose a bit of their butt muscle in preparation for the foal to be born. Josie is driving me crazy with the way she looks right now. Or....maybe.....their bellies are so HUGE their butts look small, lol! Cant wait for us to be Grandmas together! We are getting so close!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Haha, she looks great! I swear broodmares lose a bit of their butt muscle in preparation for the foal to be born. Josie is driving me crazy with the way she looks right now. Or....maybe.....their bellies are so HUGE their butts look small, lol! Cant wait for us to be Grandmas together! We are getting so close!


Spice could definitely afford to lose a bit of her but so maybe thats a good thing  But I know what you mean.. Spice is so short and round  shes going to be looking pretty rough once she really starts softening up! I cant wait either  Spice knows her and Josie aren't related but she claims full Auntie rights


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Oh, and the updated pics on the previous page are from 305 days not 308 days  Not that it makes a huge difference but I thought I would clarify! Today is 308 days!!!


----------



## Piaffe

How is Spice doing?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Piaffe said:


> How is Spice doing?


Sorry haven't been on for a few days with class and such! She is 314 days now :shock:....Crazy right? She has not changed one bit. No bag AT ALL, for the last few days. Baby is still transverse lol so she is wide as ever  She has been a tad more aggressive towards others, and very protective of her food for the last week so she cant eat out of the hay ring without supervision now or she eats more than her share. The birthing stall is all ready. I rearranged some rubber mats in it and have succeeded in putting my back out... those things are crazy heavy! I got 10 bales of nice straw, and will bed her at night and when I'm not there when she starts to shape up and show signs closer to foaling. I think its safe to say the count down has begun


----------



## Happy2ride

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Sorry haven't been on for a few days with class and such! She is 314 days now :shock:....Crazy right? She has not changed one bit. No bag AT ALL, for the last few days. Baby is still transverse lol so she is wide as ever  She has been a tad more aggressive towards others, and very protective of her food for the last week so she cant eat out of the hay ring without supervision now or she eats more than her share. The birthing stall is all ready. I rearranged some rubber mats in it and have succeeded in putting my back out... those things are crazy heavy! I got 10 bales of nice straw, and will bed her at night and when I'm not there when she starts to shape up and show signs closer to foaling. I think its safe to say the count down has begun


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy2ride

Happy2ride said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am mew to the forum but I too have a mare expecting. I'm so excited I can't stand it. When I Google things to look for it always pulls up these forums and I thought how cool would it be to post updates and share other horse lovers experience as well so here I am. My mare is 327 days in foal. This is her first foal. She has just started bagging but it seems slow. But then again I could just be a little impatient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Happy2ride said:


> I am mew to the forum but I too have a mare expecting. I'm so excited I can't stand it. When I Google things to look for it always pulls up these forums and I thought how cool would it be to post updates and share other horse lovers experience as well so here I am. My mare is 327 days in foal. This is her first foal. She has just started bagging but it seems slow. But then again I could just be a little impatient.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Welcome to the forum  You should start a foaling thread for your mare and add pics!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Happy2ride said:


> I am mew to the forum but I too have a mare expecting. I'm so excited I can't stand it. When I Google things to look for it always pulls up these forums and I thought how cool would it be to post updates and share other horse lovers experience as well so here I am. My mare is 327 days in foal. This is her first foal. She has just started bagging but it seems slow. But then again I could just be a little impatient.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Welcome to the forum!!! You should definitely start a thread for your mare! Everyone is very honest and helpful, plus we all love us some pregnant mare pics


----------



## MangoRoX87

Updates!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Quick update! I felt the baby move for the first time yesterday!!! I was just petting her belly and felt a nudge, I pressed both my hands against her side and he/sheb was just going crazy! It was a really cool experiance!


M mini mare has a thread on here and I think it is so cool how te baby can kick and you can feel it! It's like a little alien inside there but it is so exciting!!!! My mini mare is almost 300 days pregnant and I am gettin goal fever because this foal will be the first foal ever born on our farm! And to top it off it will be a little mini and most likely a buckskin!!! The dad is a cremello! If you go on the thread called "mini mare close to foaling" you can see pictures of her and the stud she was bred to!! Good luck with your baby and check out my thread sO you can maybe get some tips from what people said on there!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well I have been out of state, and got to see Spice yesterday for the first time in an entire week!!! I thought I was going to die!!! She doesn't have really anything going on. Her teats are really warm and hard to the touch which makes them look a little bigger than normal but she has absolutely no bag at all. She has been this way for the last week and a half so nothing to update. Her belly is dropping a little bit. She is 324 days today, which is a sigh of relief. I'll try to get pics up after practice tonight.


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Well I have been out of state, and got to see Spice yesterday for the first time in an entire week!!! I thought I was going to die!!! She doesn't have really anything going on. Her teats are really warm and hard to the touch which makes them look a little bigger than normal but she has absolutely no bag at all. She has been this way for the last week and a half so nothing to update. Her belly is dropping a little bit. She is 324 days today, which is a sigh of relief. I'll try to get pics up after practice tonight.


Are you sure she isn't just fat? Or are you sure she is in foal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Have you seen pics of her? She is most definitely a pregnant mare, lol. My mare isnt producing anything yet either, Kansas! It is driving me crazy! She is due in 3 days, lol. Cant wait to see pics of Spice!


----------



## kay56649

trainerunlimited said:


> Have you seen pics of her? She is most definitely a pregnant mare, lol. My mare isnt producing anything yet either, Kansas! It is driving me crazy! She is due in 3 days, lol. Cant wait to see pics of Spice!


Oh no I haven't seen pictures of her! My mini mare isn't due for a couple of weeks and the wait is killing me! I'm getting the stall ready, but then I realize she's not due for a couple of weeks! I suppose it doesn't hurt to be prepared! Well take a look at the thread called mini mare close to foaling and see my mini mare that is due in a couple of weeks! I went out tonight to see her an the baby was kicking so hard it almost made her whole body jump. Lol. Her stomach was like a mixer! Ha ha. The baby is very active so it must be healthy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

^^^ look through my thread there are tons of pics of her... lol she is definately pregnant. She has been palpated and ultrasounded multiple times if the pics don't convince you 
More pics are coming tonight I don't know why they didn't post last night? I will have to try again.


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> ^^^ look through my thread there are tons of pics of her... lol she is definately pregnant. She has been palpated and ultrasounded multiple times if the pics don't convince you
> More pics are coming tonight I don't know why they didn't post last night? I will have to try again.


I probably can see them right now cuz I have been going on my iPhone to look at this thread and pictures don't show up on here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Updated pics from 323 days!


----------



## cmarie

ok so where are they?


----------



## NdAppy

I don't see any pics either


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Gahhh! Sorry guys..Hope I can out smart my computer this time  323 days!


----------



## DrumRunner

Holy Jesus, Spice is HUUUGE.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

DrumRunner said:


> Holy Jesus, Spice is HUUUGE.


That she is...


----------



## CLaPorte432

:shock: ....... WHOA!!!!!!


----------



## New_image

Hehehe! :shock: She has a slight watermellon on toothpicks look going. The belly is big but really the whole horse is large so it works :lol:

She is adoreable.


----------



## kay56649

Oh now I can see! Lol. Yeah she is DEFINETLY prego!! With your mini horse experience, could you look at my mare under "mini mare close to foaling"? See if you could tell me anything about her! The pictures on there are from a couple of days ago but I will put more on hopefully tonight!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

^^^ I don't have any Mini breeding experience only show... I assume they are in most ways the same as regular mares. You will have to ask for anothers expertise on that one!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Holy crap just wouldn't explain what I am seeing.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> Holy crap just wouldn't explain what I am seeing.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha Is it really that bad? **** she sure knows how to cook them :wink:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

That's going to be one big baby... Oh my word.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I look here like every night lol i wanna see BEAUTIFUL baby! SOON?


----------



## trainerunlimited

She is definitely looking like a chunk, lol. Can't wait to see her baby!!!! She looks great!


----------



## MiaSweetVersion

Subbing  This will be one beautiful baby. Duns and buckskins make me swoon.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I remember when Dream was preggers, she was big, but not thaaaat big. Just a little rounder. Then when she dropped it was like HOLY CRAP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

lol she looks like a barrel with legs  not in a mean way, but it made me giggle lol


----------



## countryryder

Behold Spice,Her Royal Roundness! lol


----------



## tempest

This is off topic, but Countryryder, I love your avatar.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

cowgirl928 said:


> lol she looks like a barrel with legs  not in a mean way, but it made me giggle lol


Spice has many nicknames They include Chunker, Toad, Dozer and yes BARREL!!! No offence taken She is what she is!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Any updates on her? Is she bagging up?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

countryryder said:


> Behold Spice,Her Royal Roundness! lol


This made me smile  I thought about naming the foal Legacy, since this will be her last foal... but I thought twice after looking at Spice... haha I don't want the foal feeling obligated to be *ahemmm* as Ample as his/her mother:rofl:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> Any updates on her? Is she bagging up?


No bag at all :-( It worried me a bit so I went out and bought a milk replacer along with colostrum just in case. She has been way more secluded. She is usually the "up in your face what are you doing" type of horse, but the last few days she hasnt wanted anything to do with anyone, or anything. I can see VERY VERY little movement from the foal and she is definitely starting to change shape.I'm going to stall her at night this week so I can watch her.
At this point I don't believe we will be seeing a baby from her for a little while longer


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> I remember when Dream was preggers, she was big, but not thaaaat big. Just a little rounder. Then when she dropped it was like HOLY CRAP
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If Spice drops like I've seen some other mares drop... her belly is gonna be dragging.:lol:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

p.s. Spirit is getting gelded tomorrow for to whom it may concern lol


----------



## Cinder

I've been reading this thread and I just want to say that I can't wait to see the foal! Spice is so adorable!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> p.s. Spirit is getting gelded tomorrow for to whom it may concern lol


I only say this because I know some were probably disapproving of the cross, and have probably withheld many times from commenting on my ignorance  I just wanted to thank everyone who has participated in making this forum a great tool. I have learned so much its crazy. If it werent for a few people on here Spirit wouldn't be being gelded tomorrow... and a year from now I would still be making excuses on reasons to keep him a stud. He is a PHENOMENAL horse but just an AVERAGE stallion, and I now know the difference. 
Now that I got that off my chest.. We may resume to FOAL WATCHING!!!!  Woo Hoo. haha


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Cinder said:


> I've been reading this thread and I just want to say that I can't wait to see the foal! Spice is so adorable!


thanks! I'm pretty pumped as well :lol: If I know my mare at all... she'll keep us on our toes!


----------



## cmarie

I hope Spirit gets through tomorrow without any problems.


----------



## cowgirl928

Hey dear I wish you best of luck tonight with Spice and a good long walk with Spirit after he loses his manhood. 

...Wouldn't it be nice if real men were that calm?


----------



## kay56649

cowgirl928 said:


> Hey dear I wish you best of luck tonight with Spice and a good long walk with Spirit after he loses his manhood.
> 
> ...Wouldn't it be nice if real men were that calm?



I am kind of lost! Why is spirit getting gelded? I see she said she wouldn't have gelded him if she wasn't on horseforum so what changed your mind about leaving him a stallion and gelding him? There are lots of average studs but what makes you want to geld him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

kay56649 said:


> There are lots of average studs


Pretty sure that just answered your own question. Just because he has dangly bits doesn't mean he needs to keep them.


----------



## kay56649

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Pretty sure that just answered your own question. Just because he has dangly bits doesn't mean he needs to keep them.


Well I was just wondering if he produced nice foals or bad foals! Lol. He just isn't like super good?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

kay56649 said:


> Well I was just wondering if he produced nice foals or bad foals! Lol. He just isn't like super good?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He has produced a few fantastic foals, but Spirit is far from perfect. His early life wasn't the best and his hocks suffered from that. I just decided...why breed more AVERAGE horses when once I am older I can strive for greatness by improving the breed I love so much rather than keeping it at a stand still. 
Once he is gelded and My foal turns out awesome (which I know he/she will be) I will have regrets... but in the end its the right thing to do.
Like someone previously posted on this thread Spirit will be much happier as a gelding. Especially when he can run with his girlfriend and baby in the future, without me having to worry.


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> He has produced a few fantastic foals, but Spirit is far from perfect. His early life wasn't the best and his hocks suffered from that. I just decided...why breed more AVERAGE horses when once I am older I can strive for greatness by improving the breed I love so much rather than keeping it at a stand still.
> Once he is gelded and My foal turns out awesome (which I know he/she will be) I will have regrets... but in the end its the right thing to do.
> Like someone previously posted on this thread Spirit will be much happier as a gelding. Especially when he can run with his girlfriend and baby in the future, without me having to worry.


Whether you geld him or not, he will always act like a stallion. They still have the drive to be with mares! It's not like u geld them and then they are like a normal horse. My moms horse broke through fences to be with mares after he was gelded at 6 years old. Most of his drives to be with mares will still be there. Just thought I would tell you that so you don't make any decisions you regret. It will most likely not be the happily ever after you would think. He will still have stallion drives
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

kay56649 said:


> Whether you geld him or not, he will always act like a stallion. They still have the drive to be with mares! It's not like u geld them and then they are like a normal horse. My moms horse broke through fences to be with mares after he was gelded at 6 years old. Most of his drives to be with mares will still be there. Just thought I would tell you that so you don't make any decisions you regret. It will most likely not be the happily ever after you would think. He will still have stallion drives
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whoever gelded your mom's horse didn't do a very good job, then. I have NEVER seen a properly gelded horse continue to act like a stud after they have been gelded. The drive is NOT still there because the hormones are not there anymore. We had a horse at our barn that was gelded at 18 months. Before he was gelded he was belligerent, studdy and just generally difficult to handle, especially if there were mares around. After the gelded him, he became much quieter and could be turned out with geldings or mares.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

kay56649 said:


> Whether you geld him or not, he will always act like a stallion. They still have the drive to be with mares! It's not like u geld them and then they are like a normal horse. My moms horse broke through fences to be with mares after he was gelded at 6 years old. Most of his drives to be with mares will still be there. Just thought I would tell you that so you don't make any decisions you regret. It will most likely not be the happily ever after you would think. He will still have stallion drives
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I will just let you know I have been around horses since I was 4. I know how herds work, and I know the difference between a gelding and a 
Stallion. Do you know why stallions act the way they do? Hormones. by removing the testicles he will no longer produce those hormones. The only drive that he will have to be with mares will be from memory, not due to raging testosterone. That is a behavioral issue that can be fixed or delt with. What can not be delt with though is him knocking up Spice or his daughter. Either way Spirit doesn't act like a stallion anyway, even around mares he is very calm and focused. I don't know about you but I wouldn't want to live my life in a pasture by myself. Horses are herd animals and it would be unfair of me to let him live like that for no reason. I would never breed him to an outside mare due to his imperfections, and im retiring Spice as a "broodmare." So unless Spirit suddenly realizes what his junk is for as a gelding he wont have "stallion drives"


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Well I will just let you know I have been around horses since I was 4. I know how herds work, and I know the difference between a gelding and a
> Stallion. Do you know why stallions act the way they do? Hormones. by removing the testicles he will no longer produce those hormones. The only drive that he will have to be with mares will be from memory, not due to raging testosterone. That is a behavioral issue that can be fixed or delt with. What can not be delt with though is him knocking up Spice or his daughter. Either way Spirit doesn't act like a stallion anyway, even around mares he is very calm and focused. I don't know about you but I wouldn't want to live my life in a pasture by myself. Horses are herd animals and it would be unfair of me to let him live like that for no reason. I would never breed him to an outside mare due to his imperfections, and im retiring Spice as a "broodmare." So unless Spirit suddenly realizes what his junk is for as a gelding he wont have "stallion drives"


Ok this is just everyone's opinion and that was mine so that's fine if you don't agree with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515

OK, I'm just throwing this out there to this particular topic. It is sometimes possible although small that your moms gelding could have been proud cut depending on the method used to geld him...also he could have had an over active adrenal gland producing testosterone.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Good luck with Spirit tomorrow and good luck on Spice's foaling!!


----------



## amp23

kay56649 said:


> Ok this is just everyone's opinion and that was mine so that's fine if you don't agree with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's not an opinion, it's a fact of how their bodies work..... Good choice in gelding, op. Good luck with spirit's big day!


----------



## kay56649

amp23 said:


> It's not an opinion, it's a fact of how their bodies work..... Good choice in gelding, op. Good luck with spirit's big day!


I don't know but ya good luck today with spirit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

*My moms horse broke through fences to be with mares after he was gelded at 6 years old.*

My STALLIONS don't break threw fences to be with mares.. that has more to do with the horse than the gender IMO



Anyway, good choice on the gelding, he is a handsome fellow and will make a fantastic gelding. I hope all goes well for him. And tell your mare I'd like to see a baby soon since mine has thrown in the towel. She has decided this baby thing is not for her and shes not gunna do it!


----------



## countryryder

tempest said:


> This is off topic, but Countryryder, I love your avatar.


Thanks,Tempest!  Those are my two girls;the one on the left is my Saddlebred/Friesian/Arab cross mare,Sequoya,and the other one is her mom,Savana,a Saddlebred/Arab cross.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well the deed is done  We now have ourselves a lovely buckskin GELDING! 
I also have some exciting news! I might be acquiring Spirits dam! She is nothing special, but you can definitely tell where Spirit got his lackadaisical attitude from. *fingers crossed*


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Well the deed is done  We now have ourselves a lovely buckskin GELDING!
> I also have some exciting news! I might be acquiring Spirits dam! She is nothing special, but you can definitely tell where Spirit got his lackadaisical attitude from. *fingers crossed*


Can you put a picture of him on here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

kay56649 said:


> Can you put a picture of him on here?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Spirit or his mom?


----------



## cmarie

how about both


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> how about both


Yeah sounds good but I really want to see spirit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

There are some, on like page 1 or 2


----------



## cmarie

yeah but those are older


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> yeah but those are older


I wanna see him as a new man. Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

UPDATES.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Picking my laptop tonight. Its been giving me fits AGAIN... then I can scan them in for ya! 
There is ZERO to update! Ughhh I know right? She doesn't have a bag hardly at all. And she is still being very secluded from the others. She is 332 days today. Spirit is doing very very well. The entire procedure was text book. Because he is 6 they put him completely out due to the increased risk associated with gelding an older stallion. He hardly has any swelling and hardly bled at all which is better than even the vet expected.


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Picking my laptop tonight. Its been giving me fits AGAIN... then I can scan them in for ya!
> There is ZERO to update! Ughhh I know right? She doesn't have a bag hardly at all. And she is still being very secluded from the others. She is 332 days today. Spirit is doing very very well. The entire procedure was text book. Because he is 6 they put him completely out due to the increased risk associated with gelding an older stallion. He hardly has any swelling and hardly bled at all which is better than even the vet expected.


I am glad it went well!! If you can take pictures with your cell phone do that then send the pic to your email the. Save it from your email to your pictures and put it on here! That's how I upload all of my pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Yay for Spirit! He is going to be so much happier being in with Momma and the kiddo, when it arrives!


----------



## kay56649

trainerunlimited said:


> Yay for Spirit! He is going to be so much happier being in with Momma and the kiddo, when it arrives!


Yeah DEFINETLY! He will like it more than being alone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

334 Days  Anytime now Spice any time!
P.S Sorry for the terrible pics I had to take them with my cell... because i cant find my camera battery


----------



## trainerunlimited

She doesn't look as heavy in the first two pics as she has looked before, maybe you'll have an early baby? I'm terrible at predicting these things! She is looking wonderful!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> She doesn't look as heavy in the first two pics as she has looked before, maybe you'll have an early baby? I'm terrible at predicting these things! She is looking wonderful!


She seems to be showing most signs except... for her teats...They are not doing anything which is freaking me out. :shock: her belly is definitely changing shape dramatically. From behind you can only see the very very bottom of it from the sides, so not quite slab sided. She is being very secluded from the others. She has slowed down not only in her movements, but also in her food eating. She usually scarfs it down but now just kinda munches away. I think baby is just getting so big there is not much room left


----------



## cowgirl928

I just can't get over how comical their bellies look at this point. I laugh every time I look at the photos! :lol:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

As Promised Pics of Spirit taken today. I should of got out there earlier cause these are kinda dark from the over cast, but you get the point  Spirit has gotten VERY sooty within the last month. He has never shed out like this before, so I'm wondering if this is how his coats gonna stay? Oh Well I guess we'll find out  
The poor boys surgery is definitely catching up with him. He's pretty sore. I was watching him in the pasture and he was just standing there back legs splayed and camped out. You can tell what I mean from the one pic. I'm glad its done now so at least the flys arent eating him alive too.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I love everything about the front half of him, but his hind end...idk what's going on. Haha

Can't wait for the foal, I hope the foal has its daddy's face!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

He is such a good looking boy! I love his hair!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> I love everything about the front half of him, but his hind end...idk what's going on. Haha
> 
> Can't wait for the foal, I hope the foal has its daddy's face!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


See I told you he is wonky  haha poor Spirit, first we take your manhood, then you get made fun of for it :wink:
His face has so much expression, I definitely wouldn't mind him passing that on!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

trainerunlimited said:


> He is such a good looking boy! I love his hair!


Thanks Trainer! I love his hair too... when its already been brushed out :wink:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Heres Spirits mom. She's nothing special, and she kinda has a big head LOL, but she is super sweet, and calm, and I cant ask for much more than that, for just a trusty trail horse.


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Heres Spirits mom. She's nothing special, and she kinda has a big head LOL, but she is super sweet, and calm, and I cant ask for much more than that, for just a trusty trail horse.


She is beautiful!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Spirits dam (name?) is lovely too, for your trail horse type. & I love Spirits head. 

But there is still nothing for a bag for miss Spice?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

New_image said:


> Spirits dam (name?) is lovely too, for your trail horse type. & I love Spirits head.
> 
> But there is still nothing for a bag for miss Spice?


Her name is "Sandys Memory" or Memory as a barn name. She is registered APHA. I hope to get some more photos of her, to be able to do a conformation critique soon. Like I said she isn't the prettiest pony on the block, but she'll make a cute open show/trail pony if nothing else!
and Nope nothing. for the last 2 weeks or so there is definately something going on down there, but no progression towards anything major. I at first was worried, but I have colostrum, milk replacer, and constant eyes on her, just in case she decides to be sneaky!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well.... Today is Spices Due date, and we have nothing! haha I love this Hurry Up and Wait game


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Well.... Today is Spices Due date, and we have nothing! haha I love this Hurry Up and Wait game


Ha ha. My mini mares birthday is today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Come on Spice. We want to see more foals. Oh wait we don't want her to know how excited we all are. Spice you just go ahead and take your time.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, Spice and Josie are having a marathon to see who can hold out the longest xD


----------



## Piaffe

I am so excited to see both of your foals  ^^


----------



## kay56649

Piaffe said:


> I am so excited to see both of your foals  ^^


Yeah they will be adorable!!


----------



## ladytaurean515

OMG! still no baby? *sigh* hates this wait game! Even though Spice isn't mine I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear that the foal is here and everyone is safe! I'm waiting on mine too!


----------



## kay56649

ladytaurean515 said:


> OMG! still no baby? *sigh* hates this wait game! Even though Spice isn't mine I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear that the foal is here and everyone is safe! I'm waiting on mine too!


Spice is really keeping you waiting isn't she? She must be trying to hold it in until you are gone and then she will surprise you! Ha ha!!


----------



## bird3220

The waiting game is nooooooo fun!!! I am so thankful my babies came early!!!! Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## CowgirlK

Come on Spice! Just think if you have the baby, we'll be happy so will you! Sooooo....
HURRYY UP!
I hate this waiting game  hehehe


----------



## MangoRoX87

Ughhhhh stilllll nothing?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

MangoRoX87 said:


> Ughhhhh stilllll nothing?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seems like this baby is never gonna come! I'm sure when it comes though it will be a beautiful little foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Still nothing  Spice was acting especially witchy tonight, but no udder development. Her stomach has dramatically dropped, but I really don't think shes ready yet.


----------



## kay56649

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Still nothing  Spice was acting especially witchy tonight, but no udder development. Her stomach has dramatically dropped, but I really don't think shes ready yet.


Ahhhhh... The wait is so painful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

she is seriously trying to torture you into a vacation so she can pop


----------



## MangoRoX87

Imma pop spice with a pin! Ahhhh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

MangoRoX87 said:


> Imma pop spice with a pin! Ahhhh!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha ha! No baby yet???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

any word yet?? i wanna see baby!!!! GRR lol


----------



## livestoride

subbing


----------



## cmarie

Maybe you should try to shame Spice into foaling, go tell her that Josie the little buckskin foaled before her, how could she let that little bitty mare beat her, when she is so robust.


----------



## Ripper

If you ever show this mare again.....try getting the halter up just a little on her nose.

She has a nice head however, from the side the halter is taking some of that away. Look at your last picture.

She would be a nice mare to show in mare and foal class if they have those in your area.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Ripper said:


> If you ever show this mare again.....try getting the halter up just a little on her nose.
> 
> She has a nice head however, from the side the halter is taking some of that away. Look at your last picture.
> 
> She would be a nice mare to show in mare and foal class if they have those in your area.


 Thanks for the advice! Haha some of those older pictures are quite embarassing looking back at them! She has a different show halter that fits her much better! I am very excited for this summer, I plan to show the baby in production, and some mare and foal classes... That is if the baby ever gets here!!!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well we are at 341 days and we are still at a stand still. Her belly is definitely continuing to drop, but she has had no utter development.


----------



## xJumperx

Come on Spice!! We are still here for ya!


----------



## trainerunlimited

When you take pics again, can you post a pic of her bag? Josie didnt have much of anything on her due date, if that helps! My friend had a mare foal the night before mine was born that didn't milk hardly at all, they are having to supplement her with something to make her produce a bag.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

^^^Sure! I know at this point anything could happen! I was just hoping she would follow the same pattern she did with her first foal! Looks like I have no such luck.... As of last night she has a very small bag, but not in her teats at all, more in the front, but its something right? I will update with picks when I get home.


----------



## trainerunlimited

YAY, come on spice!


----------



## kay56649

This baby needs to come out we have all waited long enough!!! Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well as promised.... Lots and lots of update pictures!


----------



## NdAppy

Was she housed with a stud (possible abort/rebreeding?) at all or on fescue? she looks to have almost no udder development considering how far along she is.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

NdAppy said:


> Was she housed with a stud (possible abort/rebreeding?) at all or on fescue? she looks to have almost no udder development considering how far along she is.


No, she was with the stud May 10th-17th. They have been housed at different barns ever since. She has been closed off from the large pastures (which don't have fescue anyway) and neither does the hay, so I don't see that being the case either. Utter shots are deceiving. Hers are obviously no where near being as full as they could be, but the rapid change she has gone through from yesterday to today, has calmed my worrying, as I expect her to continue developing.


----------



## oh vair oh

The black and white mare in my thread had no udder development until the baby was born, then she was suddenly overflowing with milk. Ya never know... But she looks like she's got something big cookin in there


----------



## NdAppy

Just FYI its udders not utters. 

I just had to ask as she isn't anywhere near as developed as I would expect.


----------



## SunnyDraco

That second picture certainly shows her attitude about giving up her baby elephant 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Spice looks great. Come on Spice you want to have that baby.


----------



## MangoRoX87

She HAS to be carrying two babies..she's massive!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Well, she is already following the trend of going late this year, I think she will be fine. Josie had almost no bag on her due date as well. Cant wait to see the munchkin in there finally make an appearance!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

NdAppy said:


> Just FYI its udders not utters.
> 
> I just had to ask as she isn't anywhere near as developed as I would expect.


Thanks for the correction! Your asking shows you care, so I appreciate that!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> She HAS to be carrying two babies..she's massive!


Ultra sound says otherwise, so I sure hope not  and god forbid it was missed on every ultrasound, at least she has carried full term.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Poor Spice. My mom's pinto mare is 292 days and has more to show for an udder, but she did have a foal nursing last year


----------



## DrumRunner

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Thanks for the correction! Your asking shows you care, so I appreciate that!


I seriously just want to hug you.. You are like my favorite "turn around" ever!! I tried to type it out but there aren't even words to describe how proud I am of you and the changes you've made..for your horses and yourself..


----------



## NdAppy

Pretty much what DrumRunner said!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Maybe she is pregnant with a elephant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

MangoRoX87 said:


> Maybe she is pregnant with a elephant.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would be ok with that :lol: haha Spirits gonna be wondering who Spice was stepping out with....


----------



## kay56649

Ha ha. I hope your foaling goes well so spice, spirit, and the baby can live a happy family!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Didn't we also believe that Lena was carrying an elephant? And also a hippo and a large number of miniature giraffe(s?)?


----------



## SunnyDraco

tempest said:


> Didn't we also believe that Lena was carrying an elephant? And also a hippo and a large number of miniature giraffe(s?)?


And it was a pretty adorable baby boy with a ton of leg :lol:


----------



## sonsedg68

Well thats disapointing , i was really really hoping to see some baby pics when i got to the end of this thread, i only started reading this today, but alas looks like were all still waiting, ah well i will just have to keep checking. hope all goes well and that she foals soon


----------



## Ladybug2001

Still no foal yet? Geeze, Spice. Tell that girl to get her butt into gear! I've been lurking around this thread here in there with me being so busy now, I came on today hoping there was a baby. But no, she has to keep us all waiting some more.


----------



## sonsedg68

:wave: AM back and assuming STILL NO foalie seeing as theres no cuties to awwwww over lol ah well check back again laters


----------



## cmarie

Is your hippo ever going to deliver that elephant she's carrying.


----------



## Piaffe

Spice! You're killing us with this wait


----------



## CowgirlK

My goodness Spice! Pop already! hehe I'd like to see an adorable baby! It would make this homework look alot less worse!


----------



## BellaMFT

Come on Spice. At this rate Bella is going to beat you. LOL


----------



## cowgirl928

I tell ya this woman is trying to kill us all with suspense!


----------



## kay56649

Just squeeze her already. Ha ha just kidding! Come on spice we are all waiting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

cmarie said:


> Is your hippo ever going to deliver that elephant she's carrying.


Sadly no  She knows how terribly bad I want to see it so shes refusing...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

CowgirlK said:


> My goodness Spice! Pop already! hehe I'd like to see an adorable baby! It would make this homework look alot less worse!


I have a feeling shes waiting for finals week... Spice is very sneaky... I have no doubt shes waiting for the worst possible time!


----------



## kay56649

Yeah my mini had her baby the night one of our horses was sick and we were joking around about how she would probably have her baby that night and sure enough she did!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OkieGal

Spice, you pop that baby out right meow! 
Do you understand me? Right meow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Yes pop it out!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OkieGal

Maybe we just need to scare her.
Kinda like how you get rid of hiccups but instead, it'd be the baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kay56649

Yeah there ya go!! Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sonsedg68

:wave: am back.
Has decided that SPICE is actually reading all theses posts, on her hidden blackberry, and is totally :rofl:laughing her legs off at all of us stressing over when shes gonna have this baby,and because of this as come to the conclusion that the longer she makes us wait the more insane we will become arghhhhhhhhhhhh its working


----------



## SunnyDraco

I believe that Spice has completed all parts of keeping the Mare's secret code and should have her precious package delivered before we are all sent off to the funny farm :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> I believe that Spice has completed all parts of keeping the Mare's secret code and should have her precious package delivered before we are all sent off to the funny farm :rofl::rofl::rofl:


I think it may be too late for me Sunny :rofl: I guess this is payback for all the times I have made her do something she didn't want to.... DARN YOU TRAIL CLASS


----------



## SunnyDraco

Maybe she will make it up by providing you a filly with near perfect conformation and loud frame expression


----------



## kay56649

How many days along is she now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

kay56649 said:


> How many days along is she now?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 348 and counting


----------



## ladytaurean515

OMG! still no baby...I was hoping by now!


----------



## cmarie

If it helps both of mine went over 350 one at 352 the other at 359.


----------



## ladytaurean515

I don't even have exact cover dates on mine. So we are just having to go by vet. guess and how they are progressing....Vet. believes they are now past the 320 day mark...so anytime from now we just want these last 2 safely and healthy on the ground! Kansas I have had a mare carry 350 before..foal came out healthy/strong just needed a little extra crispiness on top I guess!!!


----------



## sonsedg68

:wave:Alas i still dont seem to be able to find the cutie pics, so am guessing still no baby, looks like i will have to fly over from England, sporting my rubber gloves and will just have to go on in there and pull baby out, so we can all be put out of our misery all this waiting is just pure torture


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

sonsedg68, this sounds like a plan  I'm about ready to do it myself, haha
Maybe she will go tonight. Weather man calls for winter storm advisory, so fingers crossed this weird weather puts her into labor.... 6 inches of snow before midnight? Sounds like perfect foaling weather


----------



## cmarie

Yep that sounds like the perfect weather for foaling.


----------



## ladytaurean515

God, I want some snow..(starts throwing a fit) we NEVER get snow. All we get is severe droughts and flooding rains!


----------



## kay56649

I would rather have snow. We live in northern Minnesota and the town we live in is actually called the icebox of the nation because it holds records for coldest winters. Ha ha. We live through it but our heated barn helps a lot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well no baby yet... and the dreadful waiting continues.....


----------



## OkieGal

Ugh!! Woman, I swear! Pop it out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sonsedg68

:think::happydance:well well still no baby this is a shocking result, can you please tell lady spice that enough is enough and we require (or i do ) that she foals tnite, so i can have my fix of cute foalie pics, while i wait patiently for my own girly to produce her foal, seein as i have no idea when shes due (she was in foal b4 i bought her ) and its just not polite to keep people waiting :wink: :lol: so i will again tune in tomorrow and expect a result :wave::happydance:


----------



## cmarie

Maybe you need to load her up and take her for a ride on a bumpy road, or give her some Castor oil, I was trying to remember some of the other old wives tales for getting someone to have their baby, don't know if they will work on a horse...


----------



## tempest

No it isn't polite to keep people waiting but you have to remember that she is a female, and females don't like to be rushed. :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Another one would involve Spirit to not be a gelding... LOL! That one has some science behind it because it causes contractions


----------



## cmarie

I wanted to stay G rated.


----------



## kay56649

SunnyDraco said:


> Another one would involve Spirit to not be a gelding... LOL! That one has some science behind it because it causes contractions


Ha ha that is true!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

I for one, do NOT want to see this foal!

So Spice, go ahead and take your time.

The later the better!

:wink:


----------



## WyndellaRose

I'm done waiting to see him or her too. I don't care anymore...there are other babies being born every day so this one isn't important to me anymore...

(Hopefully this helps)


----------



## countryryder

Spice,you are now way beyond being fashionably late.So get on with it,woman!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, hoped to see a baby =) Has Spice progressed any in her udder? Love to see new pics!!!


----------



## cowgirl928

..........

...............seriously Spice? Do you have to make this so torturous?.......


----------



## sonsedg68

well do we have any progress ? i fear not cause theres no pics COME ON SPICE !!!!!!


----------



## kay56649

We are waiting........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

I would like to see more pictures of miss tank ... I think that baby should be done cooking by now!


----------



## kay56649

Ha ha yes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Spice, you stubborn little lady. I hope you know that my sister's 18 year old, maiden mare just had a beautiful colt today at 329 days gestation. She has beat you soundly! Time to step up to the plate and show use the prettiest filly in the universe! That is the only way you will not be outdone


----------



## sonsedg68

:think::happydance::happydance::think:is hoping your not stashing this baby away all for yourself, if so, you must share, no hogging the cute foalie, its against all the followers rules, all babys to have there pic taken then paraded on the forum immediately so come on SHARE if you have a baby were getting desperate now insanity as well and truly set in we need a baby SPICE


----------



## kay56649

Pleeeeeeaaaaaase???? Can we finally see that baby!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

What day is she on???


----------



## cmarie

I think it's like 612..lol


----------



## Fahntasia

Well I purposely avoided this thread for a week juuuuust in case....I could not avoid it any longer and was HOPING for baby pics....but alas it is not to be....yet....


----------



## Piaffe

cmarie said:


> I think it's like 612..lol


Sounds about right...lol


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

hahaha something like that Cmarie  Spice is 351 days, and I promise I'm not stashing away the baby.... Spice is the only one guilty of that  Pics tonight, hopefully If I can get them uploaded... SPICE ACTUALLY HAS SOME BOOBIES FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> Another one would involve Spirit to not be a gelding... LOL! That one has some science behind it because it causes contractions


extreme cases call for extreme measure  lol


----------



## SunnyDraco

Yeah for boobies! Maybe baby isn't far behind this new development


----------



## cmarie

finally some progress


----------



## kay56649

Ooooooooooo..... Exciting!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate

come on spice :O)


----------



## sonsedg68

:wave::happydance::happydance::wave:hurray..... at least we have progress....... and ok kansas spice girl i forgive you lol am feeling like a stalker now, just need some cutie pics, gettin withdrawal symptoms, as ive been so looking forward to Spice having her baby for ages. it so feels like im now loitering with intent think av aquired an addiction to foal pics lol well apart from spices being as her baby is still in hiding lol


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

As Promised


----------



## kay56649

Is that a little wax or dirt on the ends of her teets?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Whelp...she doesn't look pregnant to me... :rofl:


----------



## OkieGal

So that's where my round bale went!


----------



## StellaIW

Poor Spice! 

And almost no bag at all. She should call my mare - she has a big bag and is only on 298 days. Maybe they could talk some sense into each other.


----------



## kay56649

StellaIW said:


> Poor Spice!
> 
> And almost no bag at all. She should call my mare - she has a big bag and is only on 298 days. Maybe they could talk some sense into each other.


Yeah or just have Mr. Ed translate out words to her!! Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Well by looking at those udders she has at least another 40 days to go..lol...I hope you still have hair after this.


----------



## kay56649

Oh no my mares udders grew from that size to full size in a week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

I was just teasing Spice


----------



## CowgirlK

Spice! We've all talked about this. YOU may not keep this cute baby, cooking any longer! We could definitely see a cute baby considering the weather here is 30 degrees and 8 inches of snow! So pretty pretty pretty please! Please have this baby, we're all waiting very patiently! I am not gonna have arms left, because I may tear my arms off just from the anticipation! So I think we all agree, right?! Spice you are to have this baby in the next 2 days, or else we will have to do this the hard way.... Your way, or the hard way... Your choice! Hehehehe 
Maybe this will help! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Well CowgirlK, I think you just added at least 4 days per the mare code.


----------



## countryryder

Well. She hasn't gotten any smaller,if that means anything. lol.


----------



## cmarie

I'm beginning to wonder if she even is in foal and not just putting on that cold climate winter weight....lol...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

kay56649 said:


> Is that a little wax or dirt on the ends of her teets?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its just dirt... if it were wax i'd be crying in joy right now


----------



## kay56649

Ha ha yeah I bet!! It's been such a long wait!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sonsedg68

ive decided good things come to those that wait, however i think we've all waited long enough and were gettin desperate now spice, so come on relax those baby muscles and let that baby out pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bird3220

Ok, I haven't checked this thread in several days and I came back today expecting to see pictures of the little elephant!!!!! UGH utter disappointment!!! COME ON SPICE!!! You can do it!!!!


----------



## cowgirl928

ok it has been a few days without updates and everything. so, WHAT ON EARTH IS GOING ON!


----------



## kay56649

Yes what's Happening???? I am so excited to see this baby!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sonsedg68

Yep me too, sat here and still no baby, hope everythings ok


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Everythings fine except for the fact that we have no baby yet.... Sorry I dont have much to update...


----------



## SunnyDraco

Can you give us some pictures to stare at? Some of Spirit as well as the stubborn Spice?

Have been able to get the registration done yet?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> Can you give us some pictures to stare at? Some of Spirit as well as the stubborn Spice?
> 
> Have been able to get the registration done yet?


Sure it takes a while for the pics to download on my computer, so check back in a little while!
Once we get the DNA kit back Spirit will finally be registered! His name is "Cowboys Wiskey Memory" 
The lady I talked to from APHA told me to wait to send Spices in with the babies. She told me new foals get registered before older horses so, with all the new arrivals, her registration will be put on the back burner if I send it in. So instead she told me if I send it in with the babie's they will have to register her fast to register the foal.


----------



## DrumRunner

Soooo any potential baby names yet?


----------



## kay56649

How many days is Spice now??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn

kay56649 said:


> How many days is Spice now??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


close to 500 i think....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sonsedg68

OHH bother still no foalie, this is worse than waiting for my own girl, and i dont have a clue when shes due, mind you dont look like we know when spice is going to give up her little treasure either lol, ah well back to playing the waiting game


----------



## ladytaurean515

lol..yeah it's tough waiting for all these little foals and even mine..but I have been getting my foal fix on MareStare....LOL....theres a couple I have been checking in on and I think within the next week should have a foal on the ground


----------



## sonsedg68

might have to get in on this mare stare thingy, is it addictive tho, dont want to get withdrawal symptoms when they all go over there due dates lol


----------



## ladytaurean515

OHHHH it's addicting!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well Spice is 356 days... and still no baby...the wait continues... as mentioned before, I am having trouble uploading pictures, so I will have a bunch to share as soon as my computer decides to like me again


----------



## New_image

Spice gave Jinx a great idea. We are at 338 days with absolutely no bag, no loose muscles, nothing.


----------



## BellaMFT

New Image...I think you are right Spice is giving a few of our mares ideas. Bella started to bag up a little last week now nothing in fact what little she had has shrunk. lol Come on Spice really that baby is done cooking.


----------



## sonsedg68

:happydance::wave::happydance:Hi just checking in to see if we can hear the sound of tiny hoofs yet,or if theres any progress ?? hope all is well


----------



## trainerunlimited

How is Spice doing with her bag? Is she building one yet? Can't wait to see the foal! Simba wants a cousin =D


----------



## Piaffe

She is around 360 Days now right? Silly Spice! We want to see that baby? Any new pics?


----------



## cmarie

Are you boycotting your own thread?


----------



## Hunter65

The waiting is the hardest part.....


----------



## cmarie

Well maybe the Super Moon this Saturday will get her going.


----------



## BellaMFT

Come on Spice if you hold out much longer Bella will have her baby first.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Awww! I read through this thread hoping there would be foal news at the end! Come on, Spice! I'm already hooked on waiting!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

We've got a baby! I didnt want to make it horseforum official until she was 24 hours old. Its a little... welll not so little filly. She has the longest legs I have ever seen in a foal, haha she actually has to duck to nurse! Well enough typing, pictures right? :lol:


----------



## New_image

Congratulations! Its about time! She is a doll, I am sure you are thrilled to FINALLY meet the little tyke.


----------



## AnnaLover

How adorable!!!! Huge congrats!  
Dunskin it looks like? Lucky you!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Oh my word finally!!!!!!!!! What a gorgeous baby!...I have to say...More pictures please!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

That filly is adorable and yes, those are some dang long legs!!!


----------



## cmarie

That's really mean holding out on us like that.... She is the cuties little thing well worth the wait, congrats.


----------



## Piaffe

Oh...she is precious!! Congrats on a lovely little lady!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww!! She's so cute!! Congrats.


----------



## SMCLeenie

What a pretty little girl! Congrats I'm glad all went well!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

More pics!
p.s. you can see in one of the pics she has had a little bit of diarrhea


----------



## CLaPorte432

Very cute! And how did mommy do during labor? Did everything go smoothly? How has she transitioned into motherhood?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

CLaPorte432 said:


> Very cute! And how did mommy do during labor? Did everything go smoothly? How has she transitioned into motherhood?


Spice did great!!! She was in labor for 2 days before her water broke, which is about what happened last time. At about 9:50 my sister called me and asked if it was normal for a horse to walk and pee at the same time... which is when I knew it was time. It took most of her strengh to get the shoulders out, and Spice was very shaky afterwards, but she is rested and all better now. She is a wonderful mommy. She doesnt mind humans around the baby, lol infact I swear she sighs in relief to get a break from the babies harassment haha  but she about took a geldings head off for looking.


----------



## SunnyDraco

She has to be the cutest baby elephant ever! You can call her Ella for short 

Congrats on your beautiful little filly! Spirit and Spice certainly made a beautiful little lady


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

SunnyDraco said:


> She has to be the cutest baby elephant ever! You can call her Ella for short
> 
> Congrats on your beautiful little filly! Spirit and Spice certainly made a beautiful little lady


 Thats really funny because I was actually thinking about calling her "Ellie" I have it narrowed down to "Caydence", "Ellie", and "Sky".... Thoughts?


----------



## Cinder

Have you decided on a name for the little filly?

She is gorgeous. Worth the wait!

Congrats!

EDIT: Oops, didn't see the post above haha.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

A video of the Babies first time outside. At about 20 hours old shes already a pain in the but  haha Im not going to lie, its kind of adorable.
Foals First Time Out! - YouTube


----------



## DrumRunner

Dawww!! She's too stinking cute!! Love her! I like Ellie..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So adorable!! Love the new pics, as for names I like Ellie or Ella. :smile:


----------



## BellaMFT

She is so freaking CUTE! Congrats......


----------



## cmarie

How about Spirits Spiced Ellie.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Beautiful!! Love her!! She's absolutely gorgeous and that color is to die for. I bet she'll be one that leaves you wondering on color.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Awww, congrats on a beautiful baby girl! Glad everything went well and mom and baby are doing great! She is so pretty!


----------



## livestoride

She is adorable and man are those legs long! You can see her driving her mom crazy already.


----------



## cowgirl928

Well finally! Spice did a good job  she is a cutie pie!


----------



## Kayella

Finally!! She is a cutie patootie for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

She is adorable! A big congratulations for you and Spice.


----------



## amp23

Very pretty girl, congrats!


----------



## CowgirlK

She is just ADORABLE! Those are the longest legs... I HAVE... EVER... SEEN! HOLY MACKREL!! Good job Spice she sure is a cutie!


----------



## kartmom67

So adorable! Big congratulations and mom looks happy and content too. What a relief for mom after carrying that big package around! LOL


----------



## ladytaurean515

about time....thought we were going to have to just go in and pull her out....still waiting on mine to drop theres.....soooooo cute....more pics more pics!!!!


----------



## sonsedg68

:happydance::wave::happydance::clap:AT last, a long wait but soooooooooooooo worth it, shes absolutely gorgeous, hurray its all over glad it went well xx


----------



## ladytaurean515

well darn I cant spell worth a flip...THEIRS!!!


----------



## countryryder

Well,I think that was worth the wait.  What a cutie!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Thanks so much everyone for all the nice comments... now the waiting begins to see what color she ends up being... She already has me guessing


----------



## csimkunas6

Congrats!!!! She is adorable!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

got any new pics for us? :wink:


----------



## Chiilaa

Post pics of her ears, back, legs for me KSG


----------



## Hunter65

Congrats she is adorable. Love her color, she looks like a giraffe running around. lol


----------



## Chansu

yayy finally! shes so cute! love the name Ellie for her too.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Beautiful.... Wait no, beyond beautiful filly!!!!!!!!!!!!! Contests Kansas. Looks like she was cooking her a little extra for a reason.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Here's some pics of her and her markings... or rather attempted pics of her markings... and her name is officially Ellie


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Would a moderator mind adding " She Foaled" into the title of this thread? Please and thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww what an adorable little girl she is!! :smile:


----------



## Chiilaa

I am fairly sure he is actually a dunskin.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Chiilaa said:


> I am fairly sure he is actually a dunskin.


That's what I was thinking! She didn't look like any of the Dun or Grullo babies that i've seen before. I thought her Dun stripe and Tips were to light.... and her mane and tail aren't completely black its all mixed with more Blonde than actual black. That would be really cool if she is a Dunskin! It should be interesting to watch her shedout!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Ellie is a super cutie


----------



## Hunter65

Great choice on the name, she is certainly a cutie!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I meant to ask you last night KSG, are you going to have Ellie color tested?


----------



## AnnaLover

For sure a dunskin  Adorable little girl!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's sooo cute OMG!

Love her name too!


----------



## livestoride

New pics?????


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

HorseLovinLady said:


> I meant to ask you last night KSG, are you going to have Ellie color tested?


In the hopefully near future I most definately am, but for now I'm going to keep my money saved up for Vet bills and Vaccinations, just in case..... don't you just love horses? Haha they eat money and poop work:wink:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

livestoride said:


> New pics?????


Went out and bought a new camera card tonight


----------



## MangoRoX87

Peeeectures peeeeeease


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

More Pics of Baby Ellie


----------



## SunnyDraco

Ellie is so cute! Check out her legs


----------



## Corporal

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Here's some pics of her and her markings... or rather attempted pics of her markings... and her name is officially Ellie


I LOVE the photo with you and Ellie. Does she have front leg stripes? I just took some pictures of my Dun, Buster, and Duns have those, the dorsal stripe and the shoulder stripe. (Go to my horses and check them out.) You gotta get that printed, blown up and on your wall!!
Congratulations to all 3 of you!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Thanks! Spice, Ellie's mother is a dun, and she has some heavy shading. Ellie's legs aren't even darker than her body yet so only time will tell I guess


----------



## kay56649

She is so cute!!! I was off for a while and come back to find a beautiful baby! I also love the name!!!!! Well good luck with your new filly!! Your guessing poll proved accurate! Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

Holy wow...Kansas, you look SOO much like my little sister.. I mean it's ridiculous.

Dani is on the right.


----------



## Wallaby

DrumRunner said:


> Holy wow...Kansas, you look SOO much like my little sister.. I mean it's ridiculous.
> 
> Dani is on the right.



:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock::shock::shock::shock:






:shock:



Side note: I'm not sure if I posted this before but Ella is SOOOOOO CUTE!!! Oh my word! I'm so excited about her for you!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Haha Wow! Thats really weird/cool DrumRunner!!!

And Thanks Wallaby, I think shes pretty cute too


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww she's so cute!! Love the new pics! :smile:


----------



## trainerunlimited

How little Ellie doing? Would love to see more pictures >hint, hint<


----------



## cowgirl928

yeah, shes def. the cutest baby elephant ever


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Please do post more pics!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well I haven't been on in forever and ever and ever but I'm back and I plan to stay  I've missed all my Horse forum Friends! Certain circumstances have limited my access to a computer. Now that everything is settled, and I've missed pretty much EVERYTHING, I can now give you all a full report on little miss Ellie, including pictures!!!!
Because shes 2 months as of tomorrow at some point in the near future I am going to start a new thread and post all my updates there. I'll post a link in this thread!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Well I haven't been on in forever and ever and ever but I'm back and I plan to stay  I've missed all my Horse forum Friends! Certain circumstances have limited my access to a computer. Now that everything is settled, and I've missed pretty much EVERYTHING, I can now give you all a full report on little miss Ellie, including pictures!!!!


I've been there before. After Phoenix was born I went away for little bit. Looking forward to some pictures!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Glad to see you back! Can't wait to see new pics!! :smile:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Well I've started my new thread. Here is the link, as promised. Feel free to take a look at my growing girl. I'd love to hear what you all think!!!
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/**spices-foal**ellies-updates-129495/#post1579989


----------

